# Candlekeep Mysteries (OOC Chat)



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 21, 2021)

(RG) Rogue's Gallery Quick Link
(IC) Story Thread Quick Link

I enjoy running PBP games, but one major flaw to them is that they are so slow, that I once estimated that to run one of the 5e Hardcovers in its entirety, would take TEN YEARS. (I'm three years into Tomb of Annihilation, skipping much grind, and we have not made it to the actual Tomb yet).

So, I've been thinking of running a nice palate-cleansing short adventure. I've been pretty busy, so it can't be anything that takes too much prep work. (Unlike, say, my Revel's End game, where I was writing the adventure myself, which I just couldn't find time to do. For those involved in that game, I promise, I will return to it some day!). I think that the Candlekeep Mysteries are nice and short, and we should be able to finish one without too much trouble.

I'm inclined to run "A Deep and Creeping Darkness" - a mystery of a missing mining town. I'm not married to it, if someone has another suggestion.

Character Gen Rules: Level Four.
I want to keep it simple:

No Feats. No multiclassing.  No UA.
PHB, Xanathar's, and Tasha's are allowed, though, including Tasha's "optional features". (I haven't seen much of that stuff in play, so I'll allow it.)
Standard Array Abilities. (Yes, you can float your racial bonuses, but I want a story reason).
Take Average HP.
400gp starting cash. You can buy common consumables, but no starting magic items.

So, anyone want to give it a shot?

EDIT: Looks like we have:
@KahlessNestor playing  Ruznami Warmaker, Dwarf Abjurer Wizard
@Leatherhead playing Argenti, Genasi Warlock (tome pact with Aurumamma)
@DEFCON 1 playing Hawthorne Grandview, Inquisitive Rogue and mining consortium agent
@VLAD the Destroyer playing Kaliban, Psi-Warrior Gnome
@Steve Gorak playing Ethian Silvermoon, Elf Cleric


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 22, 2021)

I am interested.  Need to think of a character concept.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I am interested.  Need to think of a character concept.




It occurs to me that we might as well play TO the idea that the game starts in the Great Library of Candlekeep, rather than against it, so it might be a good idea to think of why your character might be there (and yet, why they might want to adventure, rather than just research or work at a library). 

The "fee" to get into Candlekeep is a book that is not already in the library. That's if you came from the outside. I suppose it is possible to have grown up in Candlekeep, though the population is small. It's not really a city, or even a town: It's a Library on a rock overlooking the sea that has a lot of Wizard's towers built up around it. 

I'll post more about it as people show up here.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm totally willing to play this. I need to order the book. LOL I got it on Beyond, though. But you're a great GM, so will be good.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

You definitely don't need the book to play this game,  though! (Aside: Thanks for the compliment!)


----------



## fba827 (Mar 22, 2021)

how frequently do you prefer players to post?  Daily?  Twice a week?  Weekly?  Twice a day?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

fba827 said:


> how frequently do you prefer players to post?  Daily?  Twice a week?  Weekly?  Twice a day?



Good question! Generally, I say, "Try to keep up!" (meaning, if the game is moving along, don't be the one holding it up. If it's going slow, relax.) More specifically, I guess a couple of times a week is about as fast as _I_ can keep up with, so about that. Sometimes it moves a little quicker, and sometimes a little slower. I'll "bug" you if you're the one holding it up. 

There is one thing I'll ask, though: If you want to quit, JUST TELL ME. I don't like being ghosted, but I'm not a judgemental sort. We've all got lives to live, after all. I've never turned anyone away from coming back, either. Just be respectful and communicate - everything else is negotiable.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 22, 2021)

I would be willing to do it, if you'll have me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Haven't done an EN World PbP in several years, but I'd be up for getting back in.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks like we have enough for it to be a go. Shouldn't take long, as far as PBP goes. They are short adventures. I'm really looking forward to a PBP game that has a definitive end goal. One solid adventure and done. 

So, now we have players. Now we need some characters. I'll update the first post to add to the CharGen rules. Let's go with Standard Array and 400 gp equipment. Consumables are fine, but no permanent magic items.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 23, 2021)

Character concepts:
An Earth Genasi Warlock of The Genie (Dao). Her patron is her mother.
A Gnomish Circle of Stars Druid, more urbanized than a traditional druid, they grew up in an Orrery/Planetarium.
A Rogue soulknife who found an alien book, took a read, and is now suffering the consequences of that curiosity.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 23, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Character concepts:
> An Earth Genasi Warlock of The Genie (Dao). Her patron is her mother.
> A Gnomish Circle of Stars Druid, more urbanized than a traditional druid, they grew up in an Orrery/Planetarium.
> A Rogue soulknife who found an alien book, took a read, and is now suffering the consequences of that curiosity.



Those look good. Let's see what others have for us before you decide which to go with!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 23, 2021)

With the whole "adventure based on a book at Candlekeep" thing, is the assumption that PCs that get involved with the adventure have nothing to do with the adventure site itself and instead are just randos at the library there who get pulled into it... or can characters actually have a connection to the adventure location itself?

If it's the latter, then I'd submit the idea of a mountain dwarf miner who is concerned about the disappearance of the mining town-- either was from there and had left before it vanished (if the disappearance was recent), or was from a neighboring mining community and heard about the problem and decided to look into it.  Would probably go with either Battlemaster Fighter or Inquisitive Rogue and Guild Artisan background.

If the PCs are instead just random folks at Candlekeep that get pulled into this adventure, then it doesn't matter to me what I play (since there's no story connection to worry about.)  I'll let other folks decide first if they have definitive desires and then can fill in a gap.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 25, 2021)

What about purchasing spells? I'm doing a dwarf abjuration wizard.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker, Dwarf Abjurer Wizard


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 25, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ruznami Warmaker, Dwarf Abjurer Wizard



Looks good! You can scribe up to 100gp worth of spells (spending the money).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 25, 2021)

hey been sick for the past couple days.  Will get a concept and character up as soon as I feel up to it.


----------



## ART! (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm interested! You don't seem to have many people locked in yet, but let me know if otherwise. I'm thinking ranger, so I'll see what i can whip up...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 26, 2021)

ART! said:


> I'm interested! You don't seem to have many people locked in yet, but let me know if otherwise. I'm thinking ranger, so I'll see what i can whip up...



I think you make six. Which I am fine with.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 27, 2021)

Seeing as how we have more than a few unfinalized characters right now, I went ahead with something:

Argenti, Genasi Warlock.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2021)

I'll have a better idea once Fitz is able to respond to my questions. I always try to align my characters to the story of the adventures, so knowing the set-up would be very helpful.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 27, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I'll have a better idea once Fitz is able to respond to my questions. I always try to align my characters to the story of the adventures, so knowing the set-up would be very helpful.




I hadn't realised that I hadn't answered you. I don't want to get too spoilery on the adventure at this stage, but overall yes, absolutely, I like to have characters have various personal reasons for being involved in the adventure (though I am also fine with none, if the player doesn't care to do it). 

Let's say this: There is a mining consortium from Baldur's Gate who is interested in finding out what happened to this missing mining town (gone for 70 years or so) and wants to know if the mine is still viable. You can be an agent of theirs. Alternately, you could have been evacuated from the town as a child and never saw your family again. Recently half-remembered memories of that time have motivated you to return. Or BOTH!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 27, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Seeing as how we have more than a few unfinalized characters right now, I went ahead with something:
> 
> Argenti, Genasi Warlock.



I like it! 

I generally (in particular in PBP) don't spend much time thinking about Warlock's patrons - I usually leave it as a deal that the Warlock made in their past, that doesn't factor in to the current adventure. But I'm kind of motivated to make a Genie here that regularly talks to you. Feel free to let me know if you have any preferences when it comes to that.

Also, were you always a Genasi, or were you born human and are a Genasi now because of your pact?


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 27, 2021)

The original idea would be that the Genie was related to the Genasi, mother and daughter. But that that might be too much of a direct link in retrospect. Still, having the Genie as an ancestral matriarch (a Grandmother, with perhaps a few "greats" tossed in) sounds like fun.

As for physical changes due to the pact, you can't really see from that micro-mugshot, but I did envision the character's eye's as being replaced with gemstones for magical purposes. So, depending on how far back the ancestry would trace, being born (mostly) human is a possibility.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I hadn't realised that I hadn't answered you. I don't want to get too spoilery on the adventure at this stage, but overall yes, absolutely, I like to have characters have various personal reasons for being involved in the adventure (though I am also fine with none, if the player doesn't care to do it).
> 
> Let's say this: There is a mining consortium from Baldur's Gate who is interested in finding out what happened to this missing mining town (gone for 70 years or so) and wants to know if the mine is still viable. You can be an agent of theirs. Alternately, you could have been evacuated from the town as a child and never saw your family again. Recently half-remembered memories of that time have motivated you to return. Or BOTH!



No worries sir!  Thanks for the info!  What you have set up works great for me.  I think if the mining town disappearance was 70 years prior to the adventure, then I'll definitely go Rogue Inquisitive for the BG mining consortium as you suggested.  I had originally thought dwarf (when I thought the disappearance was more recent)... but in this case I think I'll probably go Human Rogue Inquisitive instead.

Let me set him up in D&DBeyond and I'll link when I'm done.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here's my write-up for Hawthorne Grandview, the inquisitive for Baldur's Gate's mining consortium... sent to figure out what is going on.

I have a bit more equipment to figure out, since I don't think I'm up around 400 gp yet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Here's my write-up for Hawthorne Grandview, the inquisitive for Baldur's Gate's mining consortium... sent to figure out what is going on.
> 
> I have a bit more equipment to figure out, since I don't think I'm up around 400 gp yet.



Nice! I like a rogue who's decked out for finding stuff!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> The original idea would be that the Genie was related to the Genasi, mother and daughter. But that that might be too much of a direct link in retrospect. Still, having the Genie as an ancestral matriarch (a Grandmother, with perhaps a few "greats" tossed in) sounds like fun.
> 
> As for physical changes due to the pact, you can't really see from that micro-mugshot, but I did envision the character's eye's as being replaced with gemstones for magical purposes. So, depending on how far back the ancestry would trace, being born (mostly) human is a possibility.




Actually, I like the idea of her being your great (great great...) grandmother, and the line has been Genasi since she loved a human (long gone, I'm afraid).  Your pact would be family loyalty - you are the one entrusted with the family's book of shadows (though I think "shadows" is wrong in this case - it should be something else.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 28, 2021)

I'll get my character up next week. Between being sick and then having to catch up at work I have had no energy for working on a character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I'll get my character up next week. Between being sick and then having to catch up at work I have had no energy for working on a character.



No worries.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 28, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Actually, I like the idea of her being your great (great great...) grandmother, and the line has been Genasi since she loved a human (long gone, I'm afraid).  Your pact would be family loyalty - you are the one entrusted with the family's book of shadows (though I think "shadows" is wrong in this case - it should be something else.)



5th generation sounds about right, Genasi live for up to 150 years. Assuming ~30 year generations, that would mean the human ancestor lived some time around the Time of Troubles, which was a wild time to be alive for sure.

As for the book, maybe it's a "Book of Wonders?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> 5th generation sounds about right, Genasi live for up to 150 years. Assuming ~30 year generations, that would mean the human ancestor lived some time around the Time of Troubles, which was a wild time to be alive for sure.
> 
> As for the book, maybe it's a "Book of Wonders?"




Perfect! Got a name for Grandma? Aurumma comes to mind, but it might be to on-the-nose.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 29, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Perfect! Got a name for Grandma? Aurumma comes to mind, but it might be to on-the-nose.



Maybe Aurumama. Yes, it's just that name but an even worse pun, but it lends itself to the feel of a familial nick-name.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 30, 2021)

So I have the beginnings of a character.  Going with a Deep Gnome Psi Warrior.  He was the only survivor of an Illithid raid on his community.  He was found by a hermit almost dead.  He was nurtured back to health over the course of several months.  They developed a friendship almost akin to a father and son.  When he was well enough the hermit began to train him.

There will be more details but that is the rough draft for now.  The book he has is the manuscript that the hermit used to trained him.  It was given to him on the death of the hermit and told to take it to Candlekeep.  My PC doesn't know this but the hermit stole the tome from the library as a young man several centuries ago.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 1, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Looks good! You can scribe up to 100gp worth of spells (spending the money).



Okay. I bought two level 1 rituals, Find Familiar and Identify.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 3, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So I have the beginnings of a character.  Going with a Deep Gnome Psi Warrior.  He was the only survivor of an Illithid raid on his community.  He was found by a hermit almost dead.  He was nurtured back to health over the course of several months.  They developed a friendship almost akin to a father and son.  When he was well enough the hermit began to train him.
> 
> There will be more details but that is the rough draft for now.  The book he has is the manuscript that the hermit used to trained him.  It was given to him on the death of the hermit and told to take it to Candlekeep.  My PC doesn't know this but the hermit stole the tome from the library as a young man several centuries ago.



Looking good. We can get started pretty soon if you get that character done. (Not a big rush, but wouldn't mind getting going).

@ART! ... you still interested? Any character ideas?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 5, 2021)

hey @FitzTheRuke!

if you have space, I’d love to throw my hat in the ring. I’d go for something that I’ve never played before, like a bard of eloquence, or maybe a cleric of twilight or peace. I also have a moon Druid that’s ready to go, but every game I tried to  play in died (I consider him my cursed character, so not sure I want to risk it, although it would help with the group’s wilderness survival).
Just let me know, ok?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 5, 2021)

@FitzTheRuke I am putting the finishing touches on my character.  Is the 400 gp on top of starting equipment for a level 1 PC or in place of starting equipment?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 5, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @FitzTheRuke I am putting the finishing touches on my character.  Is the 400 gp on top of starting equipment for a level 1 PC or in place of starting equipment?



In place of. You can take the starting equipment and 200gp if it saves you time.



Steve Gorak said:


> hey @FitzTheRuke!
> 
> if you have space, I’d love to throw my hat in the ring. I’d go for something that I’ve never played before, like a bard of eloquence, or maybe a cleric of twilight or peace. I also have a moon Druid that’s ready to go, but every game I tried to  play in died (I consider him my cursed character, so not sure I want to risk it, although it would help with the group’s wilderness survival).
> Just let me know, ok?




Sure. I'm not sure if two of the players are going to join, so if you can get me a character soon-ish, we can get started with those that are ready.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 5, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> In place of. You can take the starting equipment and 200gp if it saves you time.




thanks just wanted to make sure.  I should have everything done soon.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 6, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> In place of. You can take the starting equipment and 200gp if it saves you time.



Oh I misinterpreted that. I'll have to rework that quickly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 7, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Sure. I'm not sure if two of the players are going to join, so if you can get me a character soon-ish, we can get started with those that are ready.



Awesome, I’ll target having something ready by this weekend. I’m leaning towards a noble high elf cleric of twilight. I’ll retrain the elf weapon training weapons into tools mostly for flavour as per Tasha’s (that’s a lot of tools! But it’ll emphasize eleven lifespan and his noble heritage). He’s a rich boy with an ethical streak and knows that he’s had an easy life. His family having left for evermeet, he was tasked to bring a few books to the great library, a gift from the eleven court to the keepers of knowledge.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is my work in progress, currently working on spells and equipment:



Spoiler: Ethian Silvermoon



*Name:*       Ethian Silvermoon
*Class:*      Cleric of Twilight (worships Sehanine Moonbow)
*Race:*       High Elf
*Background:* Noble/sailor
*Size:*       Medium (5'11", 175 lbs)
*Gender:*     Male
*Alignment:*  Neutral Good

*STR:* 16 (+3) [15 base +1 racial]
*DEX:*  8 (-1)        
*CON:* 13 (+1)
*INT:* 12 (+1)
*WIS:* 18 (+4) Save:+6 [14 base, +2 racial, +2 asi]
*CHA:* 10 (+0) Save:+2      

*HP:* 20 (3d8+3)
*AC:* 19 (Splint mail + 2 Shield)
*Speed:*   30
*Init:*    -1
*Passive Perception:* 16
*Senses* Darkvision 300 ft
*Special Defences*Fey Ancestry: You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can’t put you to sleep.

*Skills:* 
Acrobatics         -1
Animal Handling    +4
Arcana             +0
*Athletics         +5  from background
Deception          +0
History            +1
*Insight           +6  from class
Intimidation       +0
Investigation      +1
Medicine           +4
Nature             +1 
*Perception        +6  from elf
Performance        +0
*Persuasion        +2  from background
*Religion          +3  from class
Sleight of Hand    -1
Stealth            -1
Survival           +4

*Proficiencies summary:*
Armor: Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields
Weapons: all
Languages: Elf, Common, Dwarvish
Skills from class: Insight, religion
Skills from background: Athletics, Persuasion
Skills from elf: Perception
Tools from race: Painter’s supplies, Cartographer’s tools, Lute, Woodcarver’s tools
Tools from background: Navigator's tools, vehicles (water)
Saves: Wisdom and Charisma



Spoiler: Racial abilities



Speed: Your base walking speed is 30 feet.

Darkvision: 60 ft

Keen Senses:You have proficiency in the Perception skill.

Fey Ancestry: You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can’t put you to sleep.

Trance
Elves don’t need to sleep. Instead, they meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4 hours a day. (The Common word for such meditation is “trance.”) While meditating, you can dream after a fashion; such dreams are actually mental exercises that have become reflexive through years of practice. After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours of sleep.

Languages
You can speak, read, and write Common and Elvish. Elvish is fluid, with subtle intonations and intricate grammar. Elven literature is rich and varied, and their songs and poems are famous among other races. Many bards learn their language so they can add Elvish ballads to their repertoires.

Elf Weapon Training
You have proficiency with the longsword, shortsword, shortbow, and longbow. retrained: Painter’s supplies, Cartographer’s tools, Lute, Woodcarver’s tools

Cantrip: You know one cantrip of your choice from the wizard spell list. Intelligence is your spellcasting ability for it.
Booming blade

Extra Language: You can speak, read, and write one extra language of your choice: dwarvish





Spoiler: Background feature: Noble/Sailor



Skill Proficiencies: Athletics, Persuasion
Tool Proficiencies: Navigator's tools, vehicles (water)

Feature: Position of Privilege
Thanks to your noble birth, people are inclined to think the best of you. You are welcome in high society, and people assume you have the right to be wherever you are. The common folk make every effort to accommodate you and avoid your displeasure, and other people of high birth treat you as a member of the same social sphere. You can secure an audience with a local noble if you need to.





Spoiler: Class Features



Bonus Proficiencies
At 1st level, you gain proficiency with martial weapons and heavy armor.

Eyes of Night
Starting at 1st level, You can see through the deepest gloom. You have darkvision out to a range of 300 feet. In that radius, you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light.

As an action, you can magically share the darkvision of this feature with willing creatures you can see within 10 feet of you, up to a number of creatures equal to your Wisdom modifier (minimum of one creature). The shared darkvision lasts for 1 hour. Once you share it, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest, unless you expend a spell slot of any level to share it again.

Vigilant Blessing
At 1st level, the night has taught you to be vigilant. As an action, you give one creature you touch (including possibly yourself) advantage on the next initiative roll the creature makes. This benefit ends immediately after the roll or if you use this feature again.

*Channel divinity* 1x/rest

Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary
At 2nd level, you can use your Channel Divinity to refresh your allies with soothing twilight.

As an action, you present your holy symbol, and a sphere of twilight emanates from you. The sphere is centered on you, has a 30-foot radius, and is filled with dim light. The sphere moves with you, and it lasts for 1 minute or until you are incapacitated or die. Whenever a creature (including you) ends its turn in the sphere, you can grant that creature one of these benefits:

You grant it temporary hit points equal to 1d6 plus your cleric level.
You end one effect on it causing it to be charmed or frightened.

Channel Divinity: Harness Divine Power
As a bonus action, you touch your holy symbol, utter a prayer, and regain one expended spell slot, the level of which can be no higher than half your proficiency bonus (rounded up). The number of times you can use this feature is based on the level you’ve reached in this class. 3rd level, once; 7th level, twice; and 15th level, thrice. You regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.

Channel Divinity: Turn Undead
As an Action, you present your Holy Symbol & speak a prayer censuring the undead. Each undead that can see or hear you & within 30 feet of you must make a Wisdom Saving Throw. If the creature fails, it is Turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage.

A Turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can & can't willingly move to a space within 30 feet of you. It also can't take Reactions. For its Action, it can use Dash or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there's nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge Action.




*Spellcasting:*
Spell Attack Modifier: +6
Spell Save DC: 14
Cantrips Known (4+1 racial): Booming Blade, Guidance, toll the dead, mending, +1
Spells prepared (8) + *domain:
Level 1: *Faerie Fire, *Sleep, bless, healing word, Guiding Bolt, command
Level 2: *Moonbeam, *See Invisibility, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Aid, +1
Spell Slots: 4/3/-/-/-/-/-/-

*Weapon*                Attack  Damage     Type  Range
longsword                     +5      1d8+3      S
Dagger                        +5      1d4+3      P     20/60




Spoiler: Equipment



•  a wooden shield with holy symbol
•  dagger
•  longsword
•  splint armor
•  explorer’s pack
   - backpack,
   - bedroll,
   - a mess kit,
   - a tinderbox,
   - 10 torches,
   - 10 days of rations
   - a waterskin.
   - 50 feet of hempen rope strapped to the side of it.



pouch containing Money


*Money:*



*Weight Carried: 
Carrying Capacity: 
Push/Drag/Lift:*




Spoiler: Background



Ethian is rich boy with an ethical streak. He was pampered as a young noble, until his family had to flee their home and stronghold on ther mainland. He was a rather young elfling, and during this traumatic time, he was exposed to the touch of an undead. He recovered, but his body reacted strangely: he was robbed of the normal elven nimbleness, which he compensated for by focusing on more phycical endeavors.

Aside from the noble persuits that his long elven lifepan gave him such as navigation, music and arts, he became a devoted follower of Sehanine Moonbow. The moon maiden rewarded the young elf with many magical gifts, which he used on several adventures mostly involving the seas.

More recently, he was tasked to bring a few books to the great library, a gift from the eleven court to the keepers of knowledge.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is my first draft.  Need to add my background.



*Name:* Kaliban
*Race:* Male Deep Gnome
*Background:* Hermit
*Class:* Psi Warrior
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none

*Strength:*12 (+1)
+Athlethics: +1​
*Dexterity:*17 (+3)
Acrobatics: +5​
*Constitution:* 14 (+2)

*Charisma:*8 (-1)
Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1​*Passive Perception:* 10
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18
*Speed:* 25 ft
*Hit Dice:* 4d10
*HP:* 35/35


*Intelligence:*16 (+3)
History: +5
Religion: +5​
*Wisdom:*10 (+0)
Medicine: +2​
+Proficient

*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +3


*Weapon*
Rapier
Dagger
Shortbow*Range*


80/320*To Hit*
+5
+5
+5*Damage*
1d8+4 (b)
1d4+4 (b)
1d6+4 (p)*Notes*
Finesse
Finesse, light, thrown
Ammunition, two-handed
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 18

+*Strength:* +3
*Intelligence:* +3*Dexterity:* +3
*Wisdom:* +0+*Constitution:* +4
*Charisma:* -1


*Proficiencies and Languages*
*Languages:* Common, Gnomish, Undercommon, Deep Speech
*Weapons:* Simple, Martial
*Armor:* All
*Tools:* Herbalism Kit
*Race:* Deep Gnome
+1 Dex and +2 Int​*Speed:* 25 ft​*Size:* Small;​*Stone Camouflage* I have advantage on Dexterity (stealth) checks to hide in rocky terrain.​​*Background:* Hermit
*Skills:* Medicine, Religion;​*Discovery:* The quiet seclusion of my extended hermitage gave me access to a unique and powerful discovery. The exact nature of this revelation depends on the nature of my seclusion. It might be a great truth, a hidden site, a long forgotten fact, or unearthed some relic of the past that could rewrite history.​
*Class:* Fighter, Psi Warrior
*Defense Fighting Style:* +1 bonus to AC when I'm wearing armor.​*Second Wind:* As a bonus action, I regain 1d10 + fighter level HP; I can use this once per short rest.​*Action Surge:*  I can take one additional action on my turn on top of my normally allowed actions.​*Psionic Power:*  I have twice my proficiency bonus of Psionic Energy dice that start as d6's.They fuel various psionic powers, and I can't use a power that needs a psionic die if I don't have any left. The die goes up as you gain levels: at 5th (d8), 11th (d10), 17th (d12).

   I regain spent Psionic Energy dice after a long rest.

*Protective field:*   When you or another creature you can see within 30 feet of you takes damage, you can use your reaction to expend one Psionic Energy die, roll the die, and reduce the damage taken by the number rolled plus your INT modifier (Minimum 1).

*Psionic Strike:* Once on each of your turns, immediately after you hit a target within 30 feet of you with an attack and deal damage to it with a weapon, you can expend one Psionic Energy die, rolling it and dealing force damage to the target equal to the number rolled plus your INT modifier.

*Telekinetic Movement:* As an action, you target one loose object that is Large or smaller or one willing creature, other than yourself. If you can see the target and it is within 30 feet of you, you can move it up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space you can see.  If it is a Tiny object, you can move it to or from your hand. Either way, you can move the target horizontally, vertically, or both.  Once you take this action, you can't do so again until you finish a short or long rest, unless you expend a Psionic Energy die to take it again.​​
*Equipment:*
Winter Blanket
Herbalism Kit
Quiver
Backpack, with:
-Bedroll
-Mess kit
-Tinderbox
-10 Tourches
-10 days Rations
-Waterskin
-50 ft Silk Rope
Common Clothes
Scroll case with notes
Studded Leather Armor
Metal Shield
Rapier
Shortbow
Dagger x 5
Arrows x 40
109 gp​
*Carrying Capacity:*

Encumbered
Heavily Encumbered
Carrying Capacity
Push, Drag, Lift


*DESCRIPTION and HISTORY
HISTORY:*


*Race:* Deep Gnome
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 175
*Deity:**Height:* 3'4"
*Weight:* 42 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Grey*Hair:* Bald
*Eyes:* Grey
*APPEARANCE:

PERSONALITY:*

_Traits:I often get lost in my own thoughts and contemplation, becoming oblivious to my surroundings. I'm oblivious to etiquette and social expectations.

Ideal: Free Thinking: Inquiry and curiosity are the pillars of progress. (Chaotic)
Bond: Should my discovery come to light, it could bring ruin to the world.
Flaw: Now that I've returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a little too much._​


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 12, 2021)

I've posted a rogues gallery, feel free to put your finalized characters (and/or their links) in there. Maybe with some pictures, if you like. 

Here it is. (It's also in the first post now).

...Everyone ready to get started soonish?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 12, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I've posted a rogues gallery, feel free to put your finalized characters (and/or their links) in there. Maybe with some pictures, if you like.
> 
> Here it is. (It's also in the first post now).
> 
> ...Everyone ready to get started soonish?



I am. I just need 15 minutes to wrap up the equipment

200 gp splint mail, weapons and other. Shouldn’t take long, I’ll try to do it by tomorrow, worst case Wednesday.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 13, 2021)

Okay, I'm looking to get started. Before I post the first scene in the IC (that I will create when I do that), I need a show of hands: Your character will start in one of three places:

1) Arriving at the gates of Candlekeep as a member of the expedition working for the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium (referred to as "Blaggates" for short);
2) A "seeker" who is already in Candlekeep, probably at the Hearth (the tavern) and will find interest in joining the group as we proceed; or
3) Another location in or about Candlekeep that we will need to discuss.

Please give me your choice ASAP: @KahlessNestor @Leatherhead @DEFCON 1 @VLAD the Destroyer @Steve Gorak 

... and @ART! There's still time to whip up a character and join if you so desire.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 13, 2021)

I would be a Seeker.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hawthorne works for and is a part of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 13, 2021)

My character would also be a seeker.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 14, 2021)

I was having a hard time deciding if I want Argenti to be from Mulhorand or Calimshan.

For Calimashan, it's easier to figure out how she got to Candlekeep; It's literally just up the highway. For Mulhorand she would have needed to cross the entire Sea of Fallen Stars, get from Westgate (most probable port) to Iriaebor, then follow the River Chionthar down past Elturel, into Baldur's Gate (which means just skirting past the events of DiA), and then going to Candlekeep.

Actually, considering how she is level four, the later does fit surprisingly well.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 14, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, I'm looking to get started. Before I post the first scene in the IC (that I will create when I do that), I need a show of hands: Your character will start in one of three places:
> 
> 1) Arriving at the gates of Candlekeep as a member of the expedition working for the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium (referred to as "Blaggates" for short);
> 2) A "seeker" who is already in Candlekeep, probably at the Hearth (the tavern) and will find interest in joining the group as we proceed; or
> ...



I set Ruznami's backstory as being a ward of Candlekeep, so he is probably around somewhere reshelving books, or cleaning something, or other chores, or doing some side studying.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 14, 2021)

My character's up!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 15, 2021)

So I'm thinking, seeing as how It would have required a stop over in BG after a run from Elturel  anyway, Argenti could be working for the Consortum, as a contracted negotiator perhaps, mostly to get into Candlekeep in order to potentially find out some information on magic gems at the behest of Aurumamma.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> So I'm thinking, seeing as how It would have required a stop over in BG after a run from Elturel  anyway, Argenti could be working for the Consortum, as a contracted negotiator perhaps, mostly to get into Candlekeep in order to potentially find out some information on magic gems at the behest of Aurumamma.



I've been thinking that Hawthorne could have overtaken Argenti on the Way of the Lion (the road between Baldur's Gate and Candlekeep and offered a ride. (Yes, the Blaggates have given Hawthorne a coach, driver, and footman for the trip, lucky fellow.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2021)

_Hawthorne glances out of the window of the carriage and sees the silver-haired young woman standing beside the vehicle.  He motions to the footman to open the door and lower the step._

*"On your way to Candlekeep, Miss?  Then, please... allow Shedrick to bring you aboard and we shall ride in style on behalf of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

I've been reading on online forums that the twilight cleric is a bit bonkers and overpowered. Do you think that will be a problem? I'm a bit worried now, I think the channel divinity may make things too easy... What are your thoughts on the matter? FYI, I'm open to switching to another domain (Light & tempest and maybe forge come to mind). I wouldn't consider peace, because I read the same thing. Let me know, ok? 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> I've been reading on online forums that the twilight cleric is a bit bonkers and overpowered. Do you think that will be a problem? I'm a bit worried now, I think the channel divinity may make things too easy... What are your thoughts on the matter? FYI, I'm open to switching to another domain (Light & tempest and maybe forge come to mind). I wouldn't consider peace, because I read the same thing. Let me know, ok?
> Cheers,
> ...



I don't know. My first impulse was to say "leave it and we'll see" but looking at it, not only is it pretty nuts, but it's also going to be a bit of a pain to do PBP, with the potential "Did x's movement enter my aura? Then s/he gets 1d6+4 THP. Who's rolling? Does s/he already have more THP from the last time s/he walked through the aura or did s/he lose those already?"

I'd have liked to see some new stuff in play, but that sounds a bit like a nightmare. It's up to you, but if you keep it, I'm going to suggest you pick one of two things: Either the THP gained is always 3+Level, so we don't need to worry about rolling, or you can roll ONCE when you activate that Channel Divinity, and the aura issues that roll every time it triggers for the duration.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 15, 2021)

3 +


FitzTheRuke said:


> I don't know. My first impulse was to say "leave it and we'll see" but looking at it, not only is it pretty nuts, but it's also going to be a bit of a pain to do PBP, with the potential "Did x's movement enter my aura? Then s/he gets 1d6+4 THP. Who's rolling? Does s/he already have more THP from the last time s/he walked through the aura or did s/he lose those already?"
> 
> I'd have liked to see some new stuff in play, but that sounds a bit like a nightmare. It's up to you, but if you keep it, I'm going to suggest you pick one of two things: Either the THP gained is always 3+Level, so we don't need to worry about rolling, or you can roll ONCE when you activate that Channel Divinity, and the aura issues that roll every time it triggers for the duration.



3+level works for me. I’m assuming these refresh each round for the duration, so each new round, alliés in the aura get 3+level THP. It would average out close to that anyways and I’m willing to forego the 0.5 because it’s a super strong feature!
Thanks!

sg


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2021)

I think one of the balancing factors of the Twilight cleric's THP sphere is that it is filled with dim light, which is going to reduce the vision of any characters without Darkvision who remain in it.  Granted, that might only affect a couple of us (human and genasi I think-- the dwarf, svirfneblin, and high elf all get Darkvision), but it will have at least some impact on the game.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 15, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I think one of the balancing factors of the Twilight cleric's THP sphere is that it is filled with dim light, which is going to reduce the vision of any characters without Darkvision who remain in it.  Granted, that might only affect a couple of us (human and genasi I think-- the dwarf, svirfneblin, high elf, and the twilight cleric all get Darkvision), but it will have at least some impact on the game.



How very interesting, and a very astute observation @DEFCON 1 ; I never thought about that. That's probably why the domain grants dark vision through the eyes of the night feature: Eyes of the night _ As an action, you can magically share the darkvision of this feature with willing creatures you can see within 10 feet of you, up to a number of creatures equal to your Wisdom modifier (minimum of one creature). The shared darkvision lasts for 1 hour. Once you share it, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest, unless you expend a spell slot of any level to share it again_.

So you need to waste 1 action doing this, but those affected get 300ft darkvision. Interesting & can't wait to try it out!

This got me thinking about the channel divinity feature, and whether it would cancel out magical darkness. I think so because of the first point highlighted below (channel divinity is magical & comes from a god). Also this.






DM's call though.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> 3+level works for me. I’m assuming these refresh each round for the duration, so each new round, alliés in the aura get 3+level THP. It would average out close to that anyways and I’m willing to forego the 0.5 because it’s a super strong feature!
> Thanks!
> 
> sg




Yeah, I thought about the .5 too, but I think it works to just say 7 (3+level 4) for now. It will be easier to keep track of, and it's still crazy good. 


DEFCON 1 said:


> I think one of the balancing factors of the Twilight cleric's THP sphere is that it is filled with dim light, which is going to reduce the vision of any characters without Darkvision who remain in it.  Granted, that might only affect a couple of us (human and genasi I think-- the dwarf, svirfneblin, and high elf all get Darkvision), but it will have at least some impact on the game.




That's true! Characters without darkvision will have -5 passive perception and disadvantage on perception checks involving sight. It's not much of a penalty most of the time, but you wouldn't want to use it when there's traps about...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> How very interesting, and a very astute observation @DEFCON 1 ; I never thought about that. That's probably why the domain grants dark vision through the eyes of the night feature: Eyes of the night _ As an action, you can magically share the darkvision of this feature with willing creatures you can see within 10 feet of you, up to a number of creatures equal to your Wisdom modifier (minimum of one creature). The shared darkvision lasts for 1 hour. Once you share it, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest, unless you expend a spell slot of any level to share it again_.
> 
> So you need to waste 1 action doing this, but those affected get 300ft darkvision. Interesting & can't wait to try it out!
> 
> ...



So I found this clear statement by Jeremy Crawford and in my mind the issue is resolved. Since it isn’t a spell, the channel divinity will illuminate a darkness spell. Cool ;-)

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's true! Characters without darkvision will have -5 passive perception and disadvantage on perception checks involving sight. It's not much of a penalty most of the time, but you wouldn't want to use it when there's traps about...



It’ll only affect our human rogue, but if there’s a risk of traps, I think my character will use the dark vision ability out of combat, and he’ll enjoy the 300 ft dark vision for sure!
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> So I found this clear statement by Jeremy Crawford and in my mind the issue is resolved. Since it isn’t a spell, the channel divinity will illuminate a darkness spell. Cool ;-)
> 
> SG



I would have ruled that way myself, most likely.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2021)

Question for hp , Max at first then 5 per level for d8s, right? I think I messed them up and did the straight average. Should be 26 instead of 20.

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Question for hp , Max at first then 5 per level for d8s, right? I think I messed them up and did the straight average. Should be 26 instead of 20.
> 
> Sg



That's correct.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 16, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> "On your way to Candlekeep, Miss? Then, please... allow Marsden to bring you aboard and we shall ride in style on behalf of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium."



*"Help from a mining consortium? Thank you, kind Sir!"* The Genasi smiled as she stepped into the carriage. *"Geb must be smiling upon me after the journey to get this far."*












*OOC:*


Let me know if that's too hard to read, some colors don't work that well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Let me know if that's too hard to read, some colors don't work that well.



I'm using the dark screen board format and I can read your warm grey lettering fine.  I suspect using Bold helps in this regard just to give more colored pixels to pop out from the black background.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks like I better get the IC Thread going...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2021)

FYI, I bought my character some tools, since he has proficiency in many of them. He spends his free time sketching maps, drawings, and woodcarving. Very "elfy" activities ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 17, 2021)

Story Thread is up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Posted!


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh lol. How did I forget I need a book to get in?

Lets see, retroactively bring something? Maybe a book that details the recent Mulhorandi rebellion, the fall of High Imaskar, and the freeing of the slave cast?

I'll knock off some gold to represent that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Oh lol. How did I forget I need a book to get in?
> 
> Lets see, retroactively bring something? Maybe a book that details the recent Mulhorandi rebellion, the fall of High Imaskar, and the freeing of the slave cast?
> 
> I'll knock off some gold to represent that.



Well, you could count as one of Hawthorne's assistants, though I expect that there'd be some kind of condition (though it may just be "join me in my adventures searching for the lost mine" which makes for a good hook. Although, I think you may have remembered it when making the character - I feel like I remember reading something about Aurumamma's memoirs or something? 

Maybe I'm just thinking of your Book of Wonders! They can't _have_ that, but they can probably make a copy of it. Though I don't know how private that book would be, and whether much information could be gleaned from it. Maybe Aurumamma can gain power through followers that read it and become Warlocks? Do patrons grant power to followers, gain power from them, or both? Who knows?


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 18, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Maybe I'm just thinking of your Book of Wonders! They can't _have_ that, but they can probably make a copy of it. Though I don't know how private that book would be, and whether much information could be gleaned from it. Maybe Aurumamma can gain power through followers that read it and become Warlocks? Do patrons grant power to followers, gain power from them, or both? Who knows?



Oooh that's a better idea! Let me figure out what's in it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2021)

All right - let's get everyone else introduced.

@VLAD the Destroyer & @Steve Gorak

I'd like you to pick where you are at the moment: The Hearth (the tavern); the Bathhouse; the Clothiers (a shop); or the Pillars of Pedagogy (the towers I mentioned). I will introduce you to your NPCs (Avowed Adjutant Guides - each seeker has one) and we can do some quick RP regarding your own mission in Candlekeep. Keep in mind, that the eventual goal will be to have everyone volunteer to help Hawthorne on his mission - so we'll need to work together a bit to figure out how that happens.

@KahlessNestor 

In your case, we can make you one of the guides, if you like. Feel free to choose any of the other PCs to be assigned to. Or if you prefer (and this may work better), you can be slightly higher-up in the Avowed hierarchy, (what would be called a "Master Reader" and be doing your own thing. There's a lifetime of reading here, after all. In which case, it's probably best if your character enjoys coming down to the Court of Air (choose a location from the list above) to engage in debates with junior Avowed and interesting Seekers.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 18, 2021)

I'd be in the tavern.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 19, 2021)

Ditto for my character. I figure he already gave his books as mandated by his elven royal family, and is now contemplating whether he will return home, or delay that and see a bit of the world, help folks and fight some evil. he's leaning towards delaying ;-)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 19, 2021)

Just a heads up I took an impromptu vacation and have limited access till Wednesday. Will get a post up by then.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 20, 2021)

Only in D&D could you travel to a library and wind up in a bath with an ogre.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 20, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> All right - let's get everyone else introduced.
> 
> @VLAD the Destroyer & @Steve Gorak
> 
> ...



Sure, we can make Ruz a Master Reader.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2021)

So, I'd like a little discussion: We can continue in this vein for quite some time (I play PBP to flex my writing muscles, so I'm happy to do it) but I'd also like to push ahead and get moving on the actual adventure (I picked a Candlekeep Mystery for it being a short adventure, after all). This has been some great, fun RP so far, so I don't want to derail it, but we've got a few goals we need to reach, and I'm gonna need your help.

1) We need to get Hawthorne the correct book, which is the adventure hook. (I'll have Irony bring a good size stack of books soon. Maybe Hawthorne should roll Investigation to see how quickly he can find the correct book. I imagine that it could take days, what with all the books here.
2) We need to get the others to choose to join him on his expedition to the place. We've managed to establish (at least internally for each of the characters) that most of the characters are free to volunteer to do it, but we are going to have to come up with a reason why. I like to collaborate on these things with the players - after all, I can't tell you what to do!

I'd like a quick show of hands too: Who hopes that we move it along soon, and who is happy to keep RPing in Candlekeep for a bit? (Keep in mind that there HAS to be a bit more, of course, but I'm trying to figure out just how fast I need to push us forward)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2021)

I asked for the mining book specifically so we could find it and get the adventure going.  I love inter-personal roleplay, but can do that in and around playing the adventure plot at the same time.  So my vote is to just jump right in feet first and get the momentum of the story moving as soon as possible.  Otherwise we run the risk of the RP petering out because nothing is "happening" plot-wise.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I asked for the mining book specifically so we could find it and get the adventure going.  I love inter-personal roleplay, but can do that in and around playing the adventure plot at the same time.  So my vote is to just jump right in feet first and get the momentum of the story moving as soon as possible.  Otherwise we run the risk of the RP petering out because nothing is "happening" plot-wise.



I figured as much. Feel free to give me an Investigation roll and I'll just use it to narrate the finding (I won't make it take long either way, but there might be some comedy to a low roll or extra benefit from a high one.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2021)

I'm also enjoying this RP, but agree that we can RP as the adventure moves forward, so I vote to get things going.

As for a reason to join, my character is in no hurry to get back to the idyllic yet predictable life of an high elven noble. So, if there's adventure, and it serves the greater good, he's in.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 8, 2021)

I also agree, RP is great but can be done as we move forward with the adventure. As for why I'd join the expedition, my character just wants adventure. He has been isolated for decades and now that he is out he wants to see the world and will jump at a chance to go exploring.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 8, 2021)

Skipping ahead a bit is ok.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 9, 2021)

Raz is coming out way more introverted than originally imagined LOL So casual RP with him is hard.

To get him on the adventure, well, he does kind of have a hobbit-longing to see the outside world (never been out of Candlekeep), especially any actual dwarven sites that he's read and written about. Or he could just be assigned by the Keep to help. (He's a dwarf. He's gotta know mines, right?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2021)

Okay, let's get a party together, get that book, and start the adventure for real before we wind up with any attrition. Thanks for playing with my NPCs. I'm not into over-the-top farce in my games, but I don't mind some natural humour here and there. I find Irony and Shedrick (and the halfling guide) to be pretty amusing. I hope you do too.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 18, 2021)

Hey just a heads up. My dad has been in the hospital the past couple days. He is fine and recovering from surgery. I just haven't had the energy to post. I'm going to need a couple days then I'll be back.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Hey just a heads up. My dad has been in the hospital the past couple days. He is fine and recovering from surgery. I just haven't had the energy to post. I'm going to need a couple days then I'll be back.



Take your time. I'm gonna work on getting us out of Candlekeep and on the road, but nothing will happen quickly. (Such is the nature of PBP, unfortunately). It should keep until you are ready.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2021)

Okay, time to move along to something exciting...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2021)

Okay, bumping a little forward again. I'm really enjoying these characters, so I want to let this game breathe a bit, but PBP can be soooo slow, that I've just got to get things going. Here's a little combat so we can stretch these characters and see how they work. Even though I want to get to the adventure as written in Candlekeep Mysteries (it'll be less work for me if I can just follow the book) - it's a LONG way to the nearest place that I can, in my head, reasonably place the location on a Forgotten Realms map. I've got a good spot, and I'll move the journey along as quick as I can, but I'm not going to just handwave it entirely. We'll have a few encounters on the way (though not always combats).

Let's see if the group can gel a bit...


----------



## Leatherhead (May 29, 2021)

Agenti has the perfect spell for this situation: _Pass without Trace_. Which gives everyone a +10 bonus on stealth checks for an hour. It's not invisibility, but it should let us get the jump on them, if it's ok to cast.

Heck, it might even let us get an even better position to start the raid from.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 29, 2021)

I propose we take a few turns to plan out the attack. We have the benefit of a scout, so I propose that we RP the plan of attack so that the characters can gel better. We would have done this on the other side of the hill, to avoid being seen/heard.

Question for group discussion: they didn’t kill the half orc so does it make sense to just go in and slaughter them?
cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2021)

Sounds like I may have pushed things forward a little too far - Yes, feel free to insert any discussion you'd like - it was quite a hike to this place (the group is probably getting pretty tired). I would normally have called for a few more rolls along the way for tracking, but I figured it was best to pop forward. Pass Without Trace is a great idea, then we can get the group Stealth Check, which will almost definitely work out in your favour. 

The moral question is interesting to me as well.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 1, 2021)

Ah, Ruznami rolled stealth before Pass without Trace, so with the spell, that dwarven wizard is damn near invisible! Like a rogue! LOL

If there's time, he will ritually cast Detect Magic (lasts 10 minutes) and Comprehend Languages (Lasts an hour). It takes 10 minutes to cast each. If he can only do one, which would you rather have up?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 1, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ah, Ruznami rolled stealth before Pass without Trace, so with the spell, that dwarven wizard is damn near invisible! Like a rogue! LOL
> 
> If there's time, he will ritually cast Detect Magic (lasts 10 minutes) and Comprehend Languages (Lasts an hour). It takes 10 minutes to cast each. If he can only do one, which would you rather have up?




I say we wait for both rituals. No reason to rush. Besides, do elves even know how to rush?

SG


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 2, 2021)

Pass Without Trace also lasts for an hour. Though I would imagine casting it closer to the time of the actual approach.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2021)

Could have cast it when the group was still quite far away and noticed the smoke from the camp fire on the hilltop.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 2, 2021)

That sounds fair. Should leave us with about 30 min to get whatever we need then.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 2, 2021)

So would it be possible to use my telekinetic movement power to free the horses?  I think having the horses run would cause a good distraction.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 4, 2021)

I know combat is going to be starting. Unfortunately, I am heading out on vacation this afternoon. I will be back June 14. I will only have access via my phone, and I hate mobile posting (fat fingers, small keyboard, perfectionism can't tolerate spelling errors LOL Plus all the formatting necessary). Feel free to jaeger Ruznami if you need to. I don't want to hold anything up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2021)

Okay, just so I have this clear before I start round one:

1) Shedrick is staying behind at the rocks.
2) I'm going to have Ruznami finish up his rituals in round one, so I don't have to deal with him, but if KahlessNestor doesn't get back before Round2, I'll have him act. He'll stay at the rocks too.
3) Kaliban is going to approach the horses from the south using the tents as cover, and cause a distraction.
4) Argenti and Hawthorne will be approaching Broun's position from the north.
5) That leaves Ethian to the West. I think Ethian intended to have more back-up than that if he has to engage, but I suppose one of the goals here is to get Broun with minimal engagement. Maybe the plan is the three to the west (Ruznami, Ethian, and Shedrick) will only engage if they have to? Any other notes for me before I finalize everyone's positions at the start of round 1?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 8, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, just so I have this clear before I start round one:
> 
> 1) Shedrick is staying behind at the rocks.
> 2) I'm going to have Ruznami finish up his rituals in round one, so I don't have to deal with him, but if KahlessNestor doesn't get back before Round2, I'll have him act. He'll stay at the rocks too.
> ...




That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 8, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, just so I have this clear before I start round one:
> 
> 1) Shedrick is staying behind at the rocks.
> 2) I'm going to have Ruznami finish up his rituals in round one, so I don't have to deal with him, but if KahlessNestor doesn't get back before Round2, I'll have him act. He'll stay at the rocks too.
> ...




Sorry, I missed this before I posted IC. 

I think it would be better to assume that we had the discussion in my last IC post further away, and that Ruz did his rituals before we crept this close. It's too dangerous to be performing rituals at this range. Ditto for Ethian's use of Vigilant Blessing to give Hawthorne advantage on his initiative and eyes of the night, both would have been used before the approach depicted in the map.

I propose the following sequence:
1) Both Kaliban and Hawthorne (or Hawthorne + Argenti, depends if Howthorne feels he can go solo) get into position. Kaliban to the South to release the horses, and Hawthorne (et al if applicable) from the North
2) Kaliban releases the horses, gnolls hopefylly freak out, come further South, Kaliban comes back to the main group or makes more noise, depending on the situation. This is Ethian's trigger for the use of Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary
3) Main group (all except Hawthorne and possibly Kaliban, depending if he could get close fast enough) approach from the West under cover of twilight and engage
4) Hawthorne waits for an opportune moment to free Broun

Thoughts? 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2021)

Couple of notes for you all as we start round "one".

1) I don't really bother with initiative in PBP - I find it too much trouble. I usually resolve things in roughly post-order, with an "aggro-mechanic" (generally if you attack a monster, it can respond in whatever way I consider to be logical for the situation). Unless surprised by the monsters, I usually let players go first.
2) You got to do quite a bit ahead of time, so I'm not going to skip the Gnolls turns with "surprise" this round - they are somewhat alerted. However, if you have any abilities that key on having surprise, you can use them.
3) You are all currently unseen. You'll have advantage to attack. If you move into line-of-sight (Hawthorne is ducked down from the lay-of-the-land, if he moves, he'll be in line-of-sight) you lose that advantage.

Any questions? If not, just feel free to post your turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm sorry... I forgot the Twilight Sanctuary. Reminder for all: There's an area of Dim light within 30 feet of Ethian that grants allies in the area 7 THP when the end their turn in the area. This ought to be creeping out the Gnolls, as ATM they don't know what it is or where it's coming from.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2021)

@Leatherhead I think you might have missed my IC Post #77, not because you did anything wrong (great post; good to go), but because you seemed to have questioned if something happened with the horses yet, which I talked about in there. It's no worries - I just didn't want you to miss that bit of the story. (We did a very similar description of how Argenti's magic works for PWoT - if that was by accident, it sure shows that we are on the same page!)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 13, 2021)

Ah sorry  I tend to get a bit too involved whenever a new UA comes out. I did miss that post somehow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Ah sorry  I tend to get a bit too involved whenever a new UA comes out. I did miss that post somehow.




 I understand. I read those too _and_ I'm keeping up with Morrus' Level-Up stuff on top of that. Lots to read through these days.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 15, 2021)

@FitzTheRuke So can Kaliban cut the tent wall and move into the camp that way?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @FitzTheRuke So can Kaliban cut the tent wall and move into the camp that way?



Sure! It's pretty heavy fabric, so you'll have to do it as your action with a dc10 strength and a tool (any blade will do). You can probably add prof. to the check, seeing as that would be similar to an attack. Tha pass without trace will be enough to keep it quiet, too.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2021)

FYI, I'm still around & checking the IC daily. Since I'm positioning Ethian as a support character, I wanted to see what Kaliban was going to do before posting my actions. 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2021)

Sorry I'm a little behind on rolling the round. I own a comic and game store and I just bought a $20K comic collection that I'm working on getting ready to sell. It's a lot of work, but worth it in the end. I'll get to it this weekend (which is Sunday/Monday for me).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 17, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Sorry I'm a little behind on rolling the round. I own a comic and game store and I just bought a $20K comic collection that I'm working on getting ready to sell. It's a lot of work, but worth it in the end. I'll get to it this weekend (which is Sunday/Monday for me).



No worries, and I find it absolutely awesome that you own a comic and game store!
I've always loved those!!!
Cheers,

A


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> No worries, and I find it absolutely awesome that you own a comic and game store!
> I've always loved those!!!
> Cheers,
> 
> A



Thanks! I do love it. I've had it for nearly 28 years now, since I was 19. I'm pretty lucky that way. I've never had a "real" job. (Which is partly a joke, because owning your own business is hell - but so is working for horrible bosses, which I've never had to do as an adult.) I love my job, but it's not as easy or as fun as some people imagine it to be (understanding and accepting that is why I've been successful at it).

On the other hand, opening boxes of old comics is a bit like Christmas, so I can't really complain!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2021)

Okay, I'm gonna split it up into a few posts to prevent size-of-job paralysis. I should get the round rolled today, bear with me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2021)

Okay, done. You are a go for round 2. Thanks for waiting on me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2021)

A few random thoughts:

1) Sorry that took so long to roll the round. Been busy. Also, extremely melt-your-face hot.
2) That Twilight Aura really IS crazy OP. How did they miss that in playtesting? It's a Channel Divinity that makes pre-errata Healing Spirit look like a wimp. (Personally I think they over-nerfed that one with the errata). 
3) I appreciate that these characters tried some diplomacy. Don't give up on that in future encounters just because these gnolls are horrible demon-worshipers. #NotAllMonstersAreMonstersButSomeAre
4) I'm going to try to get to the adventure site without TOO too much delay, but at the same time, Idon't want to totally handwave the Journey. With that in mind, when we're back on the road, I'm going to give you two different directions to chose from, with two different but hopefully not-too-long travel stories.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 1, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> 2) That Twilight Aura really IS crazy OP. How did they miss that in playtesting?



Would you believe that Twilight Sanctuary was actually_ weaker_ in the UA? 

Aside from that, I have a question:
*



			Argenti
		
Click to expand...


*


> AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 1/2



SS means spell slots? If so, I would like to point out that Merge with Stone is a daily power not tied to spell slots.

Anyway, I'm having fun with all the diversions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Would you believe that Twilight Sanctuary was actually_ weaker_ in the UA?
> 
> Aside from that, I have a question:
> 
> ...




I assumed that Pass Without Trace took a spellslot. To be fair, I'm terrible at keeping track of slot use. I only do it because early on in PBP I had a few players that seemed to have unlimited slots (in that they didn't seem to keep track at all). If you keep track yourself, I will trust that yours is more accurate than mine! (Or in other words, feel free to correct me. I'll try to keep my notes the same as yours.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 2, 2021)

On a similar note to spell slots I used a PED and in the ice thread you still have me at 4/4.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 2, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> On a similar note to spell slots I used a PED and in the ice thread you still have me at 4/4.



I weirdly called them SED as if psionic was spelled with an "s" as well. Hey, I'm faulted, what can I say?  

(You're at 3/4, then, right?)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 2, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I weirdly called them SED as if psionic was spelled with an "s" as well. Hey, I'm faulted, what can I say?
> 
> (You're at 3/4, then, right?)



Yup should be at 3/4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2021)

I think @VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban and @KahlessNestor Ruznami still need to go.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 6, 2021)

Ruznami went on Friday. He killed the hyena.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 6, 2021)

Sorry I'll get my post up today.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2021)

What the...!? I went to resolve Ruz and Kaliban's turns... and my post where I resolved Argenti, Ethian, Hawthorne, Shedrick, Broun, and three of the gnolls (probably took me an hour) appears to be gone like it never happened.

Well, that's depressing!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> What the...!? I went to resolve Ruz and Kaliban's turns... and my post where I resolved Argenti, Ethian, Hawthorne, Shedrick, Broun, and three of the gnolls (probably took me an hour) appears to be gone like it never happened.
> 
> Well, that's depressing!



My sympathies @FitzTheRuke!

Years ago (wow, I could even say decades ago! I’m old and I’ve been here for ages! ;-) ) Enworld was much less stable, I would write my posts in notes and copy paste. This also used to be symptomatic of an imminent crash, I hope we don’t live through one of those again!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2021)

...My first post was better. Ah well.

Looks like I've managed to do a whole 3 points of actual HP damage to the party in the whole fight! (I expect those last two gnolls won't last long). Goes to show how immensely powerful that Twilight is. 

I'm fine with it, I don't like killing PCs anyway, but it hope it doesn't make fights seem anticlimactic (or make me get the urge to clock them up a notch!)

I like the party quite a bit so far. They have interesting personalities and abilities. For a bunch of intellectuals they did very well against some pretty fierce opponents!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2021)

Haw! So much for doing 3 damage. I'm down to 1 single actual HP done. And that's after most the BGs attacked one PCs for a round.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 7, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Haw! So much for doing 3 damage. I'm down to 1 single actual HP done. And that's after most the BGs attacked one PCs for a round.




Yeah I felt bad doing that reaction but couldn't pass up the ability.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey guys,

Are all the gnolls dead?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 10, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are all the gnolls dead?
> Cheers,
> ...



Right this second G2 and G4 are alive, but on their last legs. They probably won't surrender (it's not their way). Argenti and Hawthorne have gone, and Kaliban has used a reaction, but still has a turn. So Kaliban, Ethian, and Ruznami can still take 'em out (or do whatever else you'd like to try).

I'll start resolving turns as soon as I get a chance. (Today or tomorrow)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 12, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> What the...!? I went to resolve Ruz and Kaliban's turns... and my post where I resolved Argenti, Ethian, Hawthorne, Shedrick, Broun, and three of the gnolls (probably took me an hour) appears to be gone like it never happened.
> 
> Well, that's depressing!



Sorry to hear that  Yeah, I always write my posts in GDocs. I don't usually keep them beyond the next post (write over it), but at least it means I still have it if for some reason it doesn't go through.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 12, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Sorry to hear that  Yeah, I always write my posts in GDocs. I don't usually keep them beyond the next post (write over it), but at least it means I still have it if for some reason it doesn't go through.



I sometimes do that... but not this time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2021)

i literally posted a few minutes after the encounter ended! Please disregard my last post.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 22, 2021)

Option 1: Camp Here (Everyone make one skill check of your choice relating to bedding down for the night. If you have no other ideas, just give me a constitution check (a save will work, if you are proficient) and we'll call it "enduring the discomfort". Otherwise you're clever, I'll take anything that you come up with.

Option 2: Carry On (Everyone give me a skill check of your choice relating to getting the coach on the road. I don't know how much you'd like to get your hands dirty, but someone needs to hold a light at least. Shedrick can do the actual repair work, or he can assist a PC doing it.

We're going to have to collectively decide on which of those options (by which I mean we can't have some players doing one and some doing the other).  If you like, you can OOC post checks for either scenario and leave off with your IC descriptive post until you find out which option the majority goes for. (But throw your vote for which one you prefer in while you are at it.)

Does that make sense? Any questions?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 22, 2021)

Speaking of Clarity (well, I _was_!)



Leatherhead said:


> *"If you are sure, Broun. Though I would personally sleep better if you at least stayed this night with us."*




I've obviously allowed something to become unclear here. Broun is definitely staying with you. Returning to Candlekeep would take at least 7 hours on the road (the camp was also an hour or so from the road - it took two hours to get back to the coach with Broun slowing the group down). Broun would be in serious trouble on his own. If you were thinking that he was meaning to leave you and go the other way, well... that's the same direction that you are going.



Steve Gorak said:


> "As much as I dislike using the accommodations of the demon worshipers, it is perhaps the wisest think to do until tomorrow morning. Let us dig some graves for the poor souls that perished at the hands of these terrible creatures."




For a moment, I didn't understand who you meant that perished. No one died in the fight and Broun was on his own in the coach. But then I realized:  You mean the _bones_ that the gnolls have used to make stuff out of! Yes, those _are_ humanoid bones. You're right. I'll add a bit about that.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey @FitzTheRuke, 

Would multiple castings of mending fix the wheel?
Thanks and cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 23, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> Would multiple castings of mending fix the wheel?
> Thanks and cheers,
> ...



Sure! That'll speed things up!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 26, 2021)

Just to let you know, I'll be away from WiFi until Friday. I'll roll for Shedrick with advantage from Kaliban's help for the trip to the nearest campsite, but feel free for the rest of you to chime in if you have anything else you want to do to assist. 

Also - it's a bit harder to fit Broun in the cab, compared to Kaliban. There's two "footman's posts" on the rear of the coach. (Think like a fancy version of a garbage truck, if you're not sure what I mean - You'd stand on the back holding a handle - this is where Shedrick usually gets to ride.) If anyone wants to volunteer for that so that Broun can have room without five people practically on top of each other, that would be kind of you.

Broun will be mortified that he's in rough enough shape to ride _inside_ the coach - he doesn't consider it his place - but he'll put up with it because he could really use the rest. That's about as apologetic as  you'll see the otherwise stoic half-orc.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 26, 2021)

How far away is the camp?  Argenti may have something that can help with the space issue.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 4, 2021)

So I was curious and looked it up here: The Official Timeline for the Forgotten Realms and Its Adventures | Alphastream

Seems Candlekeep takes place 2 years before Elturel goes to Hell. But that's cool. Wasn't sure when you were setting it. I like to think all the hardcovers are happening at once. I mean, Elmister and Drizzt can't save Faerun from five different apocalypses at the same time...right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 4, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> So I was curious and looked it up here: The Official Timeline for the Forgotten Realms and Its Adventures | Alphastream
> 
> Seems Candlekeep takes place 2 years before Elturel goes to Hell. But that's cool. Wasn't sure when you were setting it. I like to think all the hardcovers are happening at once. I mean, Elmister and Drizzt can't save Faerun from five different apocalypses at the same time...right?



Yeah, I dunno - I was just winging it. I played Tyranny years ago and I'm still working on Avernus so that's where my head cannon went! (Also, I liked Irony so much I used her in both this and my home Avernus game. She was the same age, so they take place close together, I guess?)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 6, 2021)

It wasn't a criticism  It's hard to keep track sometimes LOL Just an observation. Heck, my last two AL characters were made for the Avernus storyline even though that was last year. They were just going to be playing their first session in that season.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey Guys,

min on vacation this week, hence my lack of posting. I’ll catch up early next week.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 6, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> It wasn't a criticism  It's hard to keep track sometimes LOL Just an observation. Heck, my last two AL characters were made for the Avernus storyline even though that was last year. They were just going to be playing their first session in that season.



No worries. I didn't take it as criticism. I'm just a full disclosure kind of guy.

As an aside, my Avernus game just keeps getting bumped back with my home group (one of the gang is running Icewind Dale in its place). I just can't seem to get myself to DM over MS Teams. For some reason I don't mind completely NOT face-to-face like we do here, but I really don't like video-conference gaming. The hit to my morale makes it hard for me to DM. I can barely manage _playing_ that way. Dunno why.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 6, 2021)

IS Beregost supposed to be on the crossroads between the Way of the Lion and the Coast Way? Because every map I've seen puts it south of the crossroads (not far south, mind you).

(Mid-typing this I looked it up and I found this really gorgeous map):



Spoiler: Beregost Environs










By my calculations is 15-20 miles south of the crossroads. (So a good day or so out of your way). The current campsite is at the top curve of the switchback that goes up the ridge (about 30 miles out of Candlekeep and about 10 miles from the T-junction crossroad). This isn't quite how I imagined the area, but it's nice and it works for me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 6, 2021)

As another note: The coach belongs to the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium (it's not a hired coach) and I think it would be possible for Hawthorne to "commandeer" it for your purposes. He'd simply send a note (he could send it from Beregost) to his superiors in Baldur's Gate. They gave him use of the coach to get to Candlekeep, and there was no reason for it to stick around (no one knew how long it would take for Hawthorne to research the location - it could have taken weeks!) but Hawthorne's mission is vague (essentially "Go find this mine we've heard _may or may not exist_ and see if it's viable"). They must have given him quite a bit of leeway (including recruiting help). No reason to think he can't keep the coach, if he can prove it's worth.

Sure, he might be in trouble if the mission is a total failure, but who thinks that _that_ is going to happen? ;-P


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 7, 2021)

I've been struggling with just how much of this journey I should hand-wave. I'm toying with Morrus' "Level Up" journey rules, so I'm going over more of it than I otherwise probably would. (Especially seeing as you all signed on for the Candlekeep Adventure, that by-the-book pretty much 'ports you from Candlekeep to Maerin.)

Everyone let me know if you'd rather rush forward.

Also, @DEFCON 1 I haven't really worked out with you exactly how much "discretionary funds" the Consortium gave Hawthorne. If you enjoy that sort of thing, I can give you a specific amount of coin and then tell you your actual expenses, or we can just work it as fluff (you have money, you spend it) and if it seems like you're running out (or you get robbed) I'll mention it; or we could even describe it in tiers "flush" to "stretched thin" (or that sort of thing). Let me know which you prefer. I'm neutral on the subject, really. I used to track every coin but lately I tend to handwave it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm much more of a fan of just having a certain amount of ready cash to spend as necessary, rather than the literal nickel-and-diming of keeping track of money.  If Hawthorne has a certain amount of discretionary funds, then buying normal equipment and such shouldn't be that big a deal.  If he wanted to make some big purchases would be the time where roleplaying out how he acquires it (from Black Dragon Gate or whomever) would come into play.

And if we are good with keeping the carriage in order to cross the Greenfields, then I'm okay with going with that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 8, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I'm much more of a fan of just having a certain amount of ready cash to spend as necessary, rather than the literal nickel-and-diming of keeping track of money.  If Hawthorne has a certain amount of discretionary funds, then buying normal equipment and such shouldn't be that big a deal.  If he wanted to make some big purchases would be the time where roleplaying out how he acquires it (from Black Dragon Gate or whomever) would come into play.
> 
> And if we are good with keeping the carriage in order to cross the Greenfields, then I'm okay with going with that.




We are on the same page then because that's how I see it! I'm not a fan of tracking paying 6 sp for dinner and haggling with the Innkeeper over 1 or 2 gp for your room. I've done enough of that over the years. 

Let's go with "Hawthorne was given a secure sack of coin (probably not more than four hundred gold, give or take) to 'get the job done'." He can ask for more if he needs to, but he will lose face if he does. I kind of like the idea that Hawthorne finds any setbacks (encounters, etc) stressful, not because he's not brave, but because if they go wrong, his rep could suffer. But that's up to you.

Some of his money should be in platinum, so that he's not carrying a great weight in coin, but that makes them more vulnerable to theft, and harder for small towns to exchange. He might even have a few Harbour Moons (Waterdeep currency) apparently they are worth 50 gp in Waterdeep, 30 gp in other cities and big towns, and are probably useless in most small towns.

... But that's just fun fluff.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 12, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> No worries. I didn't take it as criticism. I'm just a full disclosure kind of guy.
> 
> As an aside, my Avernus game just keeps getting bumped back with my home group (one of the gang is running Icewind Dale in its place). I just can't seem to get myself to DM over MS Teams. For some reason I don't mind completely NOT face-to-face like we do here, but I really don't like video-conference gaming. The hit to my morale makes it hard for me to DM. I can barely manage _playing_ that way. Dunno why.



Totally understandable. I never thought I would get into online gaming either, but I've been doing Adventure League on Roll 20/Discord since February, I think. Surprised how well it's going. And I've been doing a Star Trek Adventures game that way, too. Those are all just voice only though, not video.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 12, 2021)

For the money issue, just use the "Lifestyle Expenses" rules i the PHB, I think.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 12, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> For the money issue, just use the "Lifestyle Expenses" rules i the PHB, I think.



I'm wish I was a bigger fan of those rules. I think if I could expect the players to consistently remove their lifestyle expense money as each day passes without me having to think about it, I'd like them more, but it never seems to happen. Maybe I need to be more disciplined about it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 16, 2021)

Lifestyle expense is usually weekly or monthly, as the GM prefers (just multiply the number). It's designed so that you don't have to worry about things like meals and drinks and fixing equipment and housing. Pay 1 gold piece (Modest lifestyle) at the beginning of the month, and that covers you. As a GM, you just need to remember what lifestyle they are at and describe an inn or something accordingly.

So the Dainty Dragon is a modest inn (describes the food, rooms, services) with a three comfortable rooms as well as poor accommodations in the common room. (You can get a small room to yourself, or a larger one you can share with a party member, or you can get a large room to yourself, or you can sleep on your bedroll in the common room).

But then I'm the kind of guy that does like tracking such things LOL

Honestly, when you're out on an adventure, you only have to track it when characters are in town. They show up at the inn, you say "Pay 1 gp". The inn takes care of everything at Modest accommodation. If they're going to be in town for a few days, just pay more. Out in the wilderness, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 21, 2021)

Just a heads up I am going on vacation tomorrow for a week. Will have limited access and time to post. Just Jaeger me if needed.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2021)

Hypothetically...

If someone (the absent Jaeger? another?) wanted to HELP maintain the grapple, would they need to be proficient in Athletics?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hypothetically...
> 
> If someone (the absent Jaeger? another?) wanted to HELP maintain the grapple, would they need to be proficient in Athletics?




Not that I know of. Proficiency in this case just makes you hit higher dcs. (Or if you mean literally "Help" (the Action) still no. They'd give you advantage on your next roll just by I dunno, diving on the thing's back, or whatever. It might be suicide, though...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm not 100% on Croc Jon's unarmed combat abilities. Did he do any damage when he succeeded on the Grapple? I think he should have, but I don't remember seeing it. Also, I assume that the only condition he's got on the Bulette (so far) is "grappled" (which IS pretty good, considering that it has a pretty powerful attack that requires movement, and being grappled, its speed is zero). Doesn't stop it from biting him, though, as we've seen to horrible effect.

Ethian will probably want to either get Broun to stop the coach again, or hop off the back, or he'll be pulled far enough away next round that he won't replenish THPs.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 2, 2021)

no damage -- though he will do 1d4+4 at the start of his turn automatically. He's not attacked the Bullette yet, just grabbed on to stop it moving. The fact that we achieved no damage on it in the first round is worrying, though.

You are right that the only condition is grappled. Some would argue that he could drop prone and take the bullette with him. I didn't do that because that would have given the bulette advantage on an attack on me this round, and anyone attacking at range would have disadv) but if you'd allow it (Jn drops prone as his move, takes bullette with him) he will get advantage on attacks this round. I doubt that would be enough to save him though -- I fear he will be going down his first round in combat!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

The Bulette does much more damage than I imagined. I don't think I've run them in 5e before.



Kobold Stew said:


> no damage -- though he will do 1d4+4 at the start of his turn automatically. He's not attacked the Bullette yet, just grabbed on to stop it moving. The fact that we achieved no damage on it in the first round is worrying, though.
> 
> You are right that the only condition is grappled. Some would argue that he could drop prone and take the bullette with him. I didn't do that because that would have given the bulette advantage on an attack on me this round, and anyone attacking at range would have disadv) but if you'd allow it (Jn drops prone as his move, takes bullette with him) he will get advantage on attacks this round. I doubt that would be enough to save him though -- I fear he will be going down his first round in combat!




I definitely DON'T subscribe to that dropping prone stuff. I mean, I'm a "sure, whatever"- style DM, so if you like it, go for it, but it sounds foolish to me. (I mean, I can imagine if you win a grapple you can throw yourself and your opponent prone. It's a 'sacrifice throw' that I've IRL trained to do, but I'm not sure why you'd WANT to in this case). You'd both have disadvantage AND advantage and balance each other out. I guess it would give Kaliban (and Ruz, if he gets in there for melee) advantage. Is that the goal?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 2, 2021)

Fair enough -- as I said: "Some would argue...". And yes, that would be the goal (player could attack without adv, fall prone, and then others would have advantage vs the grappled foe.). I am not sure it helps in this case in any event. Don't worry.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 3, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not 100% on Croc Jon's unarmed combat abilities. Did he do any damage when he succeeded on the Grapple? I think he should have, but I don't remember seeing it. Also, I assume that the only condition he's got on the Bulette (so far) is "grappled" (which IS pretty good, considering that it has a pretty powerful attack that requires movement, and being grappled, its speed is zero). Doesn't stop it from biting him, though, as we've seen to horrible effect.
> 
> Ethian will probably want to either get Broun to stop the coach again, or hop off the back, or he'll be pulled far enough away next round that he won't replenish THPs.



Sorry, I missed that the coach was moving. He would have stepped out next to it instead. Can we still do that?
Thanks

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Sorry, I missed that the coach was moving. He would have stepped out next to it instead. Can we still do that?
> Thanks
> 
> sg



Rather than backtrack, I'll just have Ethian hop down and walk back down the road.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 7, 2021)

Hm...we do have a rogue. Maybe time to use Archimedes to give the rogue advantage.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 7, 2021)

That actually reminds me of something.
Tasha's gave Rogues the Steady Aim Bonus Action. Which seems like something that might fit Hawthorn's fighting style.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> That actually reminds me of something.
> Tasha's gave Rogues the Steady Aim Bonus Action. Which seems like something that might fit Hawthorn's fighting style.



It does. I'd allow it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, then Help wouldn't...help him  Back to the fighters then. Or the pathetic melee wizards  He's trying too hard to be a RealTM Dwarf!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Well, then Help wouldn't...help him  Back to the fighters then. Or the pathetic melee wizards  He's trying too hard to be a RealTM Dwarf!




Well, help will help him when he wants to use his bonus action for anything other than aiming (or if he wants to or needs to move, seeing as he can't move if he uses the aim action.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm usually good with just attempting Hides using my Bonus action.  I find it more fun to narrate in my posts.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2021)

Oops! @Steve Gorak After I rolled the round, I noticed that Ethian went twice in Round Two. It's not your fault - we took quite awhile to complete the round, and because of a few reactions, it looked like a few people had gone when they had not. On top of that, I resolved half the round (including the monsters) quite awhile ago, while waiting for a few more posts. Understandable mistake.

I try to make my "go for round X" post as obvious as possible, but I may resolve the monsters or react to PCs turns throughout the round. I hope that makes sense.

So... don't go for round three. Or at least don't take any actions. Feel free to respond to whatever happens. We'll call your spiritual weapon and guidance on Crock Jon a round three thing. (Though I'm fine with @Kobold Stew Jon using the bonus die this round. I'm not too fussy on the exact timing of things.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 14, 2021)

The map seems to be an old one. We're all still on the carriage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey folks,

don’t forget your 7 temp hp per round ( @Kobold Stew, you didn’t put it in your total).
Cheers

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> The map seems to be an old one. We're all still on the carriage.



WHAT? Lemme see... EDIT: Fixed. Oops. Check out the new one!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't want to prolong a fight needlessly, but Jon won't know the creature will flee permanently, and won't want anyone else to suffer the sort of wounds he has endured. Maybe it's worth playing it out? It will have disadvantage on the next attack., assuming we get to that. I'm not keen to see him bite it (as it were) in his first combat either, admittedly. I welcome the thoughts of others.

EDIT: The bullette's taken its action in trying to break the grapple, and so we'd get another round anyways. I think it's better to finish it (and the baby?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> Don't want to prolong a fight needlessly, but Jon won't know the creature will flee permanently, and won't want anyone else to suffer the sort of wounds he has endured. Maybe it's worth playing it out? It will have disadvantage on the next attack., assuming we get to that. I'm not keen to see him bite it (as it were) in his first combat either, admittedly. I welcome the thoughts of others.
> 
> EDIT: The bullette's taken its action in trying to break the grapple, and so we'd get another round anyways. I think it's better to finish it (and the baby?)



Yeah that's fine. I had considered that the group might want to clear the road of dangerous land-sharks. I doubt that D&D characters have the relative luxury of empathizing with dangerous animals like we do IRL. (It's a lot easier when you are top of the food chain and "winning" the battle for life-supremecy). No, I think they'd probably not feel too bad about having to put this beast down for the sake of other travellers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2021)

Hey, does Crock Jon's dragging the Bulette cause Ruz's Booming Blade to trigger? I'm having edition blur (you know, where you can't remember if a rule is from this edition or a previous one).

I _think_ it does, which I think would finish the thing off... but I can't remember.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2021)

Unfortunately, I think it doesn't -- it needs to be "willing" movement. However, if Crock Jon lets go and it skitters, then it would go off. (I believe).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 19, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> Unfortunately, I think it doesn't -- it needs to be "willing" movement. However, if Crock Jon lets go and it skitters, then it would go off. (I believe).



Yep, I second this.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah, okay. That jives with my expectations, but I couldn't remember if 5e did it differently.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah, forced movement doesn't cause the damage. Now, if someone cast Command "Flee", that would provoke, because it's technically willing (i.e. under own power), or if you move it to where it has to move to engage someone. So knocking back with thunderwave doesn't proc the damage, but when it has to walk back up to attack someone, it does.

Those attack cantrips are a bit annoying. They are so situational. Green Flame needs adjacency, and booming blade needs movement, so they don't always do anything, at least at Tier 1.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Ooc 1: Ethian considers that the slow path is actually quite fast (he’s an elf after all). No need to take unnecessary risks
> Ooc 2: he’ll also start casting aid on Kaliban, Broun and himself every evening before the night’s rest, and every morning before adventuring. Note that he’s including himself only because he’s more likely to be on the front lines, based on the fights so far. This is a +5 to the hp total for 8 hour




So let's consider that Kaliban, Broun, and Ethian will have the 5 extra HP between 8AM and 4PM and 8PM and 4AM, but not between the 4 and 8s? (As long as you have the spell slots). You can adjust those times if you like. (Say, by casting at noon and midnight and covering those two eight-hour stretches). Ethian could easily be up at midnight, just before he does his trance, and there's probably a noon break time, normally.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2021)

(Do you mean Broun, the coachman?)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 24, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> (Do you mean Broun, the coachman?)



Ooc: No, sorry, brain fart, I meant crock Jon! The frontlines PCs only!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Ooc: No, sorry, brain fart, I meant crock Jon! The frontlines PCs only!




Oh, yeah that makes more sense. I thought for a moment that you were really concerned about an NPC's safety. LOL. Yes, Crock Jon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been amusing myself by playing with some Level-Up Journey rules (without bothering any of you with the mechanical parts) but I can see that it's probably time that I push things forward!

 In a "real life" game, this travel stuff would probably have taken one session (two tops), but here in PBP it's taken too long, I agree. I would have liked to have done one more segment, but I don't want any of you to get bored. 

I'll push things along as soon as I have a chance to write a good travel montage. (Tonight or tomorrow).

Thanks for being patient with me!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm not bored at all


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2021)

If there are any spells (in particular ritual-ones) that you think that the party could use access to, Hawthorne has enough money in the Consortium's funds to pay for up to two of them.

Healing potions and antitoxins can be found as well. Hawthorne can pay for four of those, but he's going to start to worry about how much money he'll have for unforeseen expenses later (and there won't be any money for a riverboat trip, if he wanted a luxury return to Baldur's Gate). It'll have to be the coach, but that's working out fine so far.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 3, 2021)

Crock Jon likes these passengers, and hopes they choose to stay with him and his uncle's coach.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2021)

Okay! I pushed it forward to the "start" of the Adventure (not including the stuff in Candlekeep). I hope you're all still with me. Let's go find the abandoned little mining village, shall we?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 4, 2021)

It never occurred to me to ask: Will the mountains be cold?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> It never occurred to me to ask: Will the mountains be cold?



Your destination is "nestled in the snowy mountain peaks" according to the adventure. Your current location is probably damp and chilly at dawn. Heck, feel free to describe a brisk wind coming down from the mountains as you exit the coach. You're already at a not-insignificant elevation. The locals are clad in furs, but a LOT of them trek upward on a daily basis.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2021)

Crock Jon is nestled warm in his hides. (I think I have never had a character in Hide armor before).


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 5, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> If there are any spells (in particular ritual-ones) that you think that the party could use access to, Hawthorne has enough money in the Consortium's funds to pay for up to two of them.
> 
> Healing potions and antitoxins can be found as well. Hawthorne can pay for four of those, but he's going to start to worry about how much money he'll have for unforeseen expenses later (and there won't be any money for a riverboat trip, if he wanted a luxury return to Baldur's Gate). It'll have to be the coach, but that's working out fine so far.



Hawthorne is in charge, so feel free to pick out the spells (or potions) he will pay for. For wizard spells, Ruz has:

Absorb Elements
Comprehend Languages (R)
Detect Magic (R)
Find Familiar (R)
Identify (R)
Magic Missile
Protection from Good and Evil
Shield
Snare
Arcane Lock
Invisibility
Mirror Image
Scorching Ray



FitzTheRuke said:


> Your destination is "nestled in the snowy mountain peaks" according to the adventure. Your current location is probably damp and chilly at dawn. Heck, feel free to describe a brisk wind coming down from the mountains as you exit the coach. You're already at a not-insignificant elevation. The locals are clad in furs, but a LOT of them trek upward on a daily basis.




I'm assuming we would have packed cold weather clothes, then before we left? Or maybe bought some in Berdusk or Iriaebor?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 5, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> I'm assuming we would have packed cold weather clothes, then before we left? Or maybe bought some in Berdusk or Iriaebor?



Probably a bit of both. You knew you were heading for the mountains in the east. It would have been easy enough in Candlekeep to have checked the expected weather patterns for this time of year. (_Have_ I established the time of year?) If not, let's say it was late summer when you left, and it's now early autumn.

EDIT: After seeing your IC posts, it's also very possible that your preparations now seem woefully inadequate. You grabbed some basically warm stuff in Candlekeep or along the way, but these mountain winds... scarves and hoods need acquiring.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm so sorry, gang. I've been waiting for you all to post, thinking that I'd maybe lost most of you, and here you all have posted and it's ME we're waiting on. Somehow I missed that you'd all chimed in. And here we are at the beginning of the actual scenario from the book. 

Okay, let's get started...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2021)

@VLAD the Destroyer You still with me? Haven't seen Kaliban pipe up in awhile. 

While I'm gently pushing you all - shall I move on? I usually expect everyone to give me a quick acknowledgement post (throwing in whatever fluff you like) and then I will move forward. I'm missing a few of those, but I'm happy to move forward anyway if everyone is ready to.

My point is, I'm having trouble knowing if I'm losing my audience, or if you just haven't gotten around to posting yet. Wait or go? I just don't know.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah I'm around, real life has been getting to me and haven't been up to posting.  I'll get something up soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Yeah I'm around, real life has been getting to me and haven't been up to posting.  I'll get something up soon.




Thanks! I'm never particularly bothered by absent players in PBP (therein lies insanity) but I'm always curious. And sympathetic. 

... But I would like to get this game moving, in particular because we're only just getting started with the by-the-book adventure!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @VLAD the Destroyer You still with me? Haven't seen Kaliban pipe up in awhile.
> 
> While I'm gently pushing you all - shall I move on? I usually expect everyone to give me a quick acknowledgement post (throwing in whatever fluff you like) and then I will move forward. I'm missing a few of those, but I'm happy to move forward anyway if everyone is ready to.
> 
> My point is, I'm having trouble knowing if I'm losing my audience, or if you just haven't gotten around to posting yet. Wait or go? I just don't know.




I'm also still here. Life is a bit crazy, but I check in and have been reading the posts, just haven't been able to sit down and RP Ethian's actions in the village. Pls bare (bear?) with me, still 100% committed to the game!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> I'm also still here. Life is a bit crazy, but I check in and have been reading the posts, just haven't been able to sit down and RP Ethian's actions in the village. Pls bare (bear?) with me, still 100% committed to the game!
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Glad to hear it. I think you were one post ahead of Vlad, which is why I didn't bother you yet, but I have to admit, I _was_ wondering where you were. I have a feeling that @DEFCON 1 is in the same boat, am I right? I'm happy to be patient, but I don't want anyone to lose interest because of slow pacing. It's a juggling act!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 22, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Pls bare (bear?) with me.



Sorry. I won't bare with you, because that usually involves someone calling the police. But I will bear with you. Unless there is a bear bearing down. Then I'm going to run.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yep, I'm here.  And personally, I don't mind if you move ahead after a couple days even if I haven't responded. Sometimes there just isn't much to say.  In this case since we already had characters go to speak to the two NPCs to get info, it didn't seem necessary to just pop in to say "Hawthorne goes too!".  I personally would much rather have you post as often as you want for DM drop info and then I'll come in around whatever needs to be responded to.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2021)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Yep, I'm here.  And personally, I don't mind if you move ahead after a couple days even if I haven't responded. Sometimes there just isn't much to say.  In this case since we already had characters go to speak to the two NPCs to get info, it didn't seem necessary to just pop in to say "Hawthorne goes too!".  I personally would much rather have you post as often as you want for DM drop info and then I'll come in around whatever needs to be responded to.




I'll take that into account. It's what I _thought_ was going on with that (besides Hawthorne is also working on outfitting an expedition) but it's always hard to be 100% sure without a post. 

If you don't want to do a big post and you want to acknowledge what I've posted (in a way that will cause me to proceed) feel free to post a single line of dialogue (such as "Excellent," Hawthorne smiled, "Let us depart as soon as we are ready!" (or something like that).

It will let me know that we're ready to move along. (This of course goes for everyone). Usually when I post, all I'm looking for is for consent to move on - though I appreciate any extra you want to give me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2021)

@KahlessNestor Bringing the locket across is a genius idea! On the other hand, can Archemedes seriously carry a rope? Isn't he only little? (I see that 5e hemp rope weighs 10 lbs for 50 feet, which is a lot less than it used to IIRC, and only makes it about 1/2 inch rope. At any rate, if Argenti is over there, someone can easily _throw_ her the rope.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 24, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @KahlessNestor Bringing the locket across is a genius idea! On the other hand, can Archemedes seriously carry a rope? Isn't he only little? (I see that 5e hemp rope weighs 10 lbs for 50 feet, which is a lot less than it used to IIRC, and only makes it about 1/2 inch rope. At any rate, if Argenti is over there, someone can easily _throw_ her the rope.)



Archemedes can carry up to 7.5 lbs unencumbered, or up to 15 lbs heavily encumbered. If we are using encumbrance that is. If we aren't, he can carry a whopping 22.5 lbs. Which is even more amazing when you consider the Burrowing Owl doesn't even weigh a full pound itself! I chalk that up to him actually being a magical fey spirit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Archemedes can carry up to 7.5 lbs unencumbered, or up to 15 lbs heavily encumbered. If we are using encumbrance that is. If we aren't, he can carry a whopping 22.5 lbs. Which is even more amazing when you consider the Burrowing Owl doesn't even weigh a full pound itself! I chalk that up to him actually being a magical fey spirit.




Can he fly heavily encumbered? (As far as the answer to the question "are we playing with encumbrance?" goes, the answer is "not unless it comes into question, then yes." Sorry if that's ambiguous, but I find that we can do a lot of work that doesn't matter, or we can only worry about it if it seems to make sense to bother).

I mean, I'm not particularly worried about it either way. If Kahless wants Archemedes to fly a rope over, then I'm fine with it, but I think the story might be better if that's beyond the little owl's ability. It's true that it's a superpowered little owl, though!)


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 24, 2021)

At 10 lbs, Archemedes would only be encumbered, sorry if that wasn't clear. The question would still apply though.

He would lose 10' of speed for being encumbered. Which is only a minor dent to his fly speed, but more than enough to drop his walking speed to 0.  So it's kind of a weird spot due to to the following rule:



> If a flying creature is knocked prone, has its speed reduced to 0, or is otherwise deprived of the ability to move, the creature falls, unless it has the ability to hover or it is being held aloft by magic, such as by the fly spell.




Does having a _walking _speed of 0' trigger that clause?  Bird wings are typically stronger than their legs, after all.

Personally, I don't have a problem with flying a rope across.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> At 10 lbs, Archemedes would only be encumbered, sorry if that wasn't clear. The question would still apply though.
> 
> He would lose 10' of speed for being encumbered. Which is only a minor dent to his fly speed, but more than enough to drop his walking speed to 0.  So it's kind of a weird spot due to to the following rule:
> 
> ...




Haw! I guess we should say that Archemedes struggles with the rope as long as he is on the ground (falling on his little owl-face) but can lift it as long as he's flying (but looks like he's weighted down, flying in dips).


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, Archemides technically has the full Owl stats, which I imagine are made with a larger species in mind, but it's the only rules that matter. And given that it's a familiar, ten minutes and 10 gp could turn him into a larger owl, or a hawk, or a big spider, or a lizard, multiple things that could make the crossing. And he isn't carrying the entire weight of the 10 lb rope. Just one end. Most of the weight would be held by Crock Jon feeding it out to make the crossing.

By RAW, an owl can carry 45 lbs (Str 3 x 15). Even by the VARIANT Encumbrance rules, 10 lbs of rope is still under encumbrance ( 2 x 5 = 15). So no speed reduction. And Speed is determined by what FORM of movement you are using. So 60 feet of flight speed isn't affected by having 0 walking speed. Even if you rule an encumbered or heavily encumbered, speed is still 50 or 40. And currently being out of "rounds", that doesn't even really matter. An owl doesn't have to land every iteration of flight speed. Hawks (which are a familiar option) could fly pretty much interminably given updrafts and such. Many birds do this.

I guess I'm not sure why it's such a big deal. I haven't even cheesed this by being a FLYING race like aaracokra or winged tiefling! Or even having Misty Step! Or just shoot a rope across or throw one.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> I guess I'm not sure why it's such a big deal. I haven't even cheesed this by being a FLYING race like aaracokra or winged tiefling! Or even having Misty Step! Or just shoot a rope across or throw one.




I didn't mean to make it sound like it's a big deal. 

I don't particularly care either way, other than to ask "Is a tiny little owl carrying a big rope the best way to tell the story?" If the answer is "Sure" or even "Who cares?" then, whatever, I'm fine with it. I'm fine with it even if all it is is "That's what the player wants to do". It's definitely not against the rules!

The discussion was more a game-philosophy aside, than an actual problem.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey had to run out and help my parents yesterday and won't be back till tomorrow. Will get my post up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't remember... are we seven in the group right now or are we eight?  I honestly can't remember if Broun is with us anymore, or if he stayed back when we gained Crock Jon.  I think the group is currently:

Hawthorne
Argenti
Kaliban
Ruznami [and Archimedes]
Ethian
Crock Jon
Shedrick

Broun would make us eight if he's with us, but I don't think he is, yes?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 5, 2021)

My understanding is Broun is not with us -- he was an NPC, and is the Uncle of Crock Jon, but didn't forge into the cold.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2021)

Broun stayed with you, driving the coach all the way to Maerin, but he stayed there with the coach while you ventured up the mountain (about 3-4 days' travel on foot). He's waiting for you in Maerin, caring for the horses.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2021)

So @VLAD the Destroyer  and @Kobold Stew  asuming you do as Hawthorne instructed (which I think is safe to assume) how long do you spend out there? 10 mins? Half an hour? And approximately how far are you willing to venture afield? 60 feet? A hundred yards? Two hundred? (If it's easiest, pick from those or give me your own estimate). Feel free to throw in stealth, survival, or perception.

In PBP especially, though in general, I am a DM where volunteering skill-checks will never work against you (by which I mean don't worry about rolling low suddenly making you fail to do something that you would have succeeded on if you hadn't rolled, as some people on these boards fear). Just give me checks if you think it might apply. It will save me time.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 5, 2021)

I was thinking 60 feet or so.  Pretty much close enough so if we run into trouble we can shout and the other can get to us in a couple rounds.  As I said in my IC post going to assist Crock Jon with perception.  Once @Kobold Stew chimes in I will get up another IC post with some skill checks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 14, 2021)

*



if we are the only living beings here

Click to expand...


*made me laugh out loud. Thanks, Defcon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 21, 2021)

I just need to know if Ethian and/or anyone else is going upstairs to move forward.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2021)

Crock Jon sees himself as a hireling, and will do as instructed. Since Hawthorne just summoned him to the house, he'll follow Hawthorne if he goes up.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 22, 2021)

Ruznami would send Archimedes up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2021)

The suspense is killing me ;-)
Cheers 

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah, sorry gang. Been busy moving in to my new condo. Almost settled.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm especially sorry to have taken so long only to post a brief and anti-climactic post. I probably could have pulled that one off much earlier, if I had been more on the ball.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 3, 2021)

No worries. It's that holiday time of year when everything always slows down anyway, and you had moving added on top of that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> No worries. It's that holiday time of year when everything always slows down anyway, and you had moving added on top of that.




It's true! I also have publishers making everything in the comic book industry into three-to-five times as much work as it used to be, for little reason and no gain. (I can't imagine that they are not losing money on all the foolish decisions they have made in the last year). 

I used to call my job "Christmas Every Wednesday" and meant it like a _child_ - we opened boxes to find the presents inside! Now it's like "Black Friday Every Tuesday", but unfortunately, it's like... the getting trampled part.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey gang, sorry I've been absent so long. My family had a rough move into a new condo. Still unpacking, but I thought I'd get this game moving again if I can!

I know that the plan is to capture the creature, but I figured I'd put it into combat rounds, even if it winds up brief. Feel free to ask any questions or make any comments here.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 17, 2021)

Hey @FitzTheRuke 

I just realized that Protection from Evil has a material component that is consumed: Holy water or powdered silver and iron

My character isn’t equipped with none of these things. Will it be possible to grind a metal object to get iron dust, or can I assume that he actually left with say enough for 10 castings?
Thanks and cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 17, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke
> 
> I just realized that Protection from Evil has a material component that is consumed: Holy water or powdered silver and iron
> 
> ...



Yeah, I usually tend to assume that unless for some reason your gear is taken away, you've got a pouch with enough of that sort of thing to get by. I appreciate that as a player, you actually consider it!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 18, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke
> 
> I just realized that Protection from Evil has a material component that is consumed: Holy water or powdered silver and iron
> 
> ...



All of that is also bypassed by an Arcane Focus or component pouch anyway. Or holy symbol or whatever your casting gear is.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 18, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> All of that is also bypassed by an Arcane Focus or component pouch anyway. Or holy symbol or whatever your casting gear is.



I think that when the item is consumed, you actually need it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 20, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> I think that when the item is consumed, you actually need it, but I could be wrong.



Only if it has a gold cost.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Only if it has a gold cost.



I’m not sure:  Taken here. the second paragraph is pretty explicit…
Material (M)​Casting some spells requires particular objects, specified in parentheses in the component entry. A character can use a *component pouch* or a *spellcasting focus* (found in “Equipment”) in place of the components specified for a spell. But if a cost is indicated for a component, a character must have that specific component before he or she can cast the spell.

If a spell states that a material component is consumed by the spell, the caster must provide this component for each casting of the spell. A spellcaster must have a hand free to access a spell's material components -- or to hold a spellcasting focus -- but it can be the same hand that he or she uses to perform somatic components

SG,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2022)

Okay, now that things are calming down around here, I'm gonna try to catch up on my games. Thanks for waiting for me.



Steve Gorak said:


> I’m not sure:  Taken here. the second paragraph is pretty explicit…
> Material (M)...​



Interesting. It's pretty vague as to how to rule it if the component is consumed but does not have a cost listed. The spell says it consumes holy water or powdered silver and iron, but it doesn't have a cost listed nor does it imply "how much" of those things it consumes. Let's just say that Ethian has enough powdered silver and iron in his component pouch to cast the spell for the duration of this part of the adventure, and it's one of those things that he'd replace in town as part of his lifestyle expenses.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm going to move where I had Agenti because the last thing that @Leatherhead said before the creature teleported downstairs and tried to grab Shedrick was that she stayed behind to watch that the kid was safe. We'll say that she was halfway up the stairs (at the landing) and has come back down, but stayed out of Crock Jon and Kaliban's way. 

Not that it matters a whole lot for this round...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2022)

Speaking of Argenti, I was looking to answer her question (As to if Shedrick is hurt) and I realize that I don't actually know. He took 6 points of damage, but my notes claim that he had 7 temp hit points. Unfortunately, I've left this game in limbo long enough that I don't remember how it works - that's Ethian's doing, right? Did he have those at the beginning of the fight? Also, am I correct that (unlike my round one post, which shows Croc Jon injured) everyone is long since healed up, right?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Speaking of Argenti, I was looking to answer her question (As to if Shedrick is hurt) and I realize that I don't actually know. He took 6 points of damage, but my notes claim that he had 7 temp hit points. Unfortunately, I've left this game in limbo long enough that I don't remember how it works - that's Ethian's doing, right? Did he have those at the beginning of the fight? Also, am I correct that (unlike my round one post, which shows Croc Jon injured) everyone is long since healed up, right?



The 7hp is indeed from Ethian but they only last for the duration of Twilight’s blessing.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 3, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> The 7hp is indeed from Ethian but they only last for the duration of Twilight’s blessing.
> Cheers,
> 
> sg




Right. And you haven't done that recently, correct?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Right. And you haven't done that recently, correct?



Correct!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 4, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, now that things are calming down around here, I'm gonna try to catch up on my games. Thanks for waiting for me.
> 
> 
> Interesting. It's pretty vague as to how to rule it if the component is consumed but does not have a cost listed. The spell says it consumes holy water or powdered silver and iron, but it doesn't have a cost listed nor does it imply "how much" of those things it consumes. Let's just say that Ethian has enough powdered silver and iron in his component pouch to cast the spell for the duration of this part of the adventure, and it's one of those things that he'd replace in town as part of his lifestyle expenses.



Ever since that stupid tweet by Crawford, I tend to just buy a vial of holy water and count it as done. As you said, it doesn't say how much holy water you need, and a vial is a pound of water, so that's pretty hefty amount of holy water (25 gp of silver). That's a damn expensive spell if it costs 25 gp to cast a level 1 spell EVERY TIME.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 5, 2022)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ever since that stupid tweet by Crawford, I tend to just buy a vial of holy water and count it as done. As you said, it doesn't say how much holy water you need, and a vial is a pound of water, so that's pretty hefty amount of holy water (25 gp of silver). That's a damn expensive spell if it costs 25 gp to cast a level 1 spell EVERY TIME.



Right, and if it _did_ cost a whole vial of holy water, then it really ought to say 25gp in the material component. Because it doesn't, I'd assume that it uses a negligible amount.

At any rate, I don't tend to make my players track these things. I _do_ like it when they think about it, though. Enough to add "at the shop I buy enough stuff to fill my component pouch" at least.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 6, 2022)

I also tend to think it's rather annoying and poor form for a first level spell to have costly material components. I'm looking at you, Chromatic Orb and Identify. Because that just cuts your starting spell list down when making your first level wizard before you have any gold to spend on components.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 6, 2022)

This is all aside, but I agree with you on material components. At least in Chromatic Orb and Identify, they aren't consumed -- in that way it's like Thieves' Tools, which many rogues can end up not being able to afford until second or third level (in my experience). 

Protection from G&E is worse -- and I think arises from a copy and paste error. Delete "which the spell consumes" and it's all fine and consistent.* (instead, they doubled down on it and added other spells later with this same no-specified-cost-but consumed - yuk.)

*unless you think the honeycomb for Magic Mouth also gets consumed -- I presume "which" refers only to the priced component, the jade dust.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 7, 2022)

At least with thieves tools, you can get them with the right background. But you're right. They are expensive, too, and when adventures are written that kind of need a functioning rogue with tools, it's really annoying!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 7, 2022)

I thought none of the PHB backgrounds gave Thieves' tools in equipment -- criminal and urchin don't, and they're the ones that grant proficiency.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 7, 2022)

Huh. I guess you're right. They don't. I thought they did. Same with other proficiencies like disguise kits, too, I guess. And herbalism kits.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 7, 2022)

Almost -- Hermit gives you a Herbalism kit, and Charlatan gives you a disguise kit (and maybe others too).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 17, 2022)

Right as I thought I'd get all my games rolling along again at a decent pace (decent for PBP at any rate), I got sick. Probably Covid, though I didn't manage to get tested (I didn't have a car or access to a home test) I just stayed home for the isolation period. In spite of being home, I wasn't up to much in the way of _thinking_. At any rate, I'll try to keep things rolling along now. Thanks for playing!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 18, 2022)

I edited my post to add more about Hawthorne's joke. @Kobold Stew - if you think Crock Jon would have gotten the joke (say, by having been familiar with the puppet show or its knock-offs) then you can reroll your fear save.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 18, 2022)

Nah -- boxers don't get allegory. That fist coming towards your face? That's a symbol, of a fist coming towards your face. 

Happy to play frightened, and if that means letting him go, that's fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 18, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Nah -- boxers don't get allegory. That fist coming towards your face? That's a symbol, of a fist coming towards your face.
> 
> Happy to play frightened, and if that means letting him go, that's fine.




You don't have to let it go, but if it gets away, you can't chase. However, you might be covering your face and yelling "AH! Knock this thing out quick!" (or something like that!)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey Folks,

I hope this is just a temporary hiatus. I was enjoying this game.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 8, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I hope this is just a temporary hiatus. I was enjoying this game.
> Cheers,
> ...




Me too. It was not my intention to fall so far behind in my games. Really, it's not a lack of time that's slowed me down, it's more a dip in morale. (Not for the game, just generally). I had a bit of a rough January. I was sick twice, the second was covid. The first thing was worse, but only lasted three or four days, while the covid was harder to shake. I was sick for nine days, and I still (this was a few weeks ago) have low-energy and a regular headache. My employee (who gave it to me) was sick for fifteen days. Everyone else I know (my wife and kids, and my other employee) managed to avoid it, thankfully.

So, I've just been trying to work up the morale to get going again. I'll do what I can to get things going again. Thanks for being patient with me. I hope you're all still in. I know I've let the pacing drop, which is always tough enough in PBP. We had a really good start, so I hope we can bring this one all the way.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 8, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Me too. It was not my intention to fall so far behind in my games. Really, it's not a lack of time that's slowed me down, it's more a dip in morale. (Not for the game, just generally). I had a bit of a rough January. I was sick twice, the second was covid. The first thing was worse, but only lasted three or four days, while the covid was harder to shake. I was sick for nine days, and I still (this was a few weeks ago) have low-energy and a regular headache. My employee (who gave it to me) was sick for fifteen days. Everyone else I know (my wife and kids, and my other employee) managed to avoid it, thankfully.
> 
> So, I've just been trying to work up the morale to get going again. I'll do what I can to get things going again. Thanks for being patient with me. I hope you're all still in. I know I've let the pacing drop, which is always tough enough in PBP. We had a really good start, so I hope we can bring this one all the way.



Stay safe & health comes first.
I’ll definitely be here once you’re ready.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm starting to get my groove back for running PBP. (Finally updating my other game(s). I'd like to get this one moving again too. Can I get a show of hands as to who's still with me? I understand if you've given up on me, but I hope you'll join me to finish this one off. It was never a long adventure, and I know that I made in longer by extending the journey to get where we are. (I like journeys!)

You all still available?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm still here


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 30, 2022)

I am here. I am going to be travelling out of country for much of May, but I do not think I would ever be out of touch for more than a day at a time.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 31, 2022)

I'll be there if you will have me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 31, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You all still available?




Available and eager!
;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice. Thank you, gang. I think that means we're only missing @KahlessNestor, who hasn't been on ENWorld in over a month. (He's played my other games consistently for years, so I don't think it's by choice that he's missing. Something is holding him up. Hopefully it's just life getting in the way and he'll be back soon.)

I will do my best to get us going again this weekend.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 3, 2022)

Again, I apologize that this game got away from me for a while, and worse, that the end to this little combat feels kind of anticlimactic. (I should have been able to find time for THAT post months ago!)

At any rate, hopefully we can move forward from here with more success.  It's not like the adventure is terribly long. I'll do my best!

(@DEFCON 1 I hope you will join us with Hawthorne. He's kind of important! Plus, I really like him. I like the whole party!)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh yeah, I'm still in.  I usually always would click on the In-game thread occasionally to see if it had been updated and much less frequently here in the OOC, which is why I didn't respond originally.  But thanks for the ping!  When the game advances, I'll be there!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for being here guys, it means a lot to me that you all waited.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2022)

And one to keep in the back pocket just in case


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 9, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> And one to keep in the back pocket just in case




Well... with Kahless missing, I suppose we could have one more. You'd have to make a character that we could reasonably believe would be both interested in helping the party, and yet alone up a mountain near a haunted village. (And have survived up there). And also, know very little about the place.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Well... with Kahless missing, I suppose we could have one more. You'd have to make a character that we could reasonably believe would be both interested in helping the party, and yet alone up a mountain near a haunted village. (And have survived up there). And also, know very little about the place.



Sounds like 

a hermit druid 
Aragorn the Ranger
a crazy prophet of a forgotten god (the god provides)
a feral child
a warforged recently awakened
a genasi/tiefling/aasimar, planar shifted


I could simply take over Kahless if it makes more sense (and relinquish it/him/her after Kahls return)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 9, 2022)

I'd have suggest you pinch-hit for Ruznami, but I've already posted a way to get rid of him for a bit.

A druid or ranger would work, particularly one with a fae connection (Eladrin, elf, gnome) or an Aaracokra or Firbolg, I suppose.

I'm not too into the idea of a Warforged or plane shifted (other than maybe Feywild, though I'm fine with a mortal realm origin).

I'm easy to convince if you feel otherwise.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2022)

Those are just quick n dirty ideas - planar shift could be Dao protector (earth elemental = warforged) or genasi

I'm not married to an one of them yet. Eladrin bladesinger might work to replace wizard with wizard...

I'll sleep on it, it's past midnight here


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Another dao genasi?  Is Argenti's younger brother going to show up?  "Hey!  Mom's been wondering when you're coming home!"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 11, 2022)

atm eladrin star druid - either looking into dark fae or being related to that half-elven woman in the town (or both)

But it could easily be Dao (genasi) or even earth elemental (reskinned goliath or warforged) if you think you need muscle more than nature caster


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Another cool option if you were going in the hermit druid direction, a Circle of Spores druid who had been called to the area due to the decay and death of the miners all those years ago.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 11, 2022)

@Neurotic I kind of like the idea you just spitballed of using the Warforged (or Goliath) race reskinned as an earth elemental. Doesn't have to have a long backstory with Argenti so much as sensed her presence and came up from underground. Maybe it's been hiding/sleeping since the mine collapse. You could use Green Knight Paladin or Stone Giant runes from Rune Knight Fighter to get some elemental powers (among other ways - Barbarian, Druid, Monk....)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 14, 2022)

Images and a bit of backstory added to RG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 25, 2022)

Apologies for silence, folx. If you are ever waiting for me to post, please ping me sooner rather than later; I try to be quick to respond, but sometimes I don't see (or, as I believe, I don't receive) the pings from the site. 

ks


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

Okay, so I called "Begin Round One" -But  I'm not saying you _have_ to fight the bats, but pretty much any kind of false move will bring them down on you. I don't use Initiative for PBP (just post-order, for the most part) but post as if we are in Combat, even if you chose to sneak away In other words, _everyone_ has to take a turn. If you want to discuss it, do it here in the OOC. (Though you'd have limited ability to talk in-character. Sound will provoke the bats).


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 25, 2022)

Sound you say? Argenti has just the thing to distract them then.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm trying to keep my own momentum going in my games, so they don't slow down like they did early in the year. But I need your help! (This goes for everyone.) If you can find time to post, please do! Even a short comment will let me know that you're ready to move forward.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 25, 2022)

Ethian can use moonbeam either offensively or defensively (we retreat a few squares, and moonbeam prevents the bats from reaching the party, and we range attack them). Just an idea.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi again y’all!

I just reread Ethian’s channel divinity feature: aside from the temp hp, there is also this:

You end one effect on it causing it to be charmed or frightened
I’m assuming that’ll help those that failed the save, right @FitzTheRuke? If so, that’ll be round 1, and round 2 can be moonbeam if we engage the bats (we should imho, with the temp hp every round, the party can soak up some damage).
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 25, 2022)

Crock Jon does not really have an option for swarms. Help others first!


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 26, 2022)

Sorry for the sidebar, but I just put 2 and 2 together:


Steve Gorak said:


> You end one effect on it causing it to be charmed or frightened



Couldn't that apply to the bats too? You could end what's making them scared of us?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Sorry for the sidebar, but I just put 2 and 2 together:
> 
> Couldn't that apply to the bats too? You could end what's making them scared of us?



Good idea, but they’d get the 7temp hp/ rnd. A bit risky imho.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 26, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Couldn't that apply to the bats too? You could end what's making them scared of us?



They don't have frightened condition I think, it is a natural fear, I don't think it applies. DMs call of course


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Yup. Argenti's force damage should have done in Swarm2. I knew that when I first read the post, but forgot about it when I resolved it. I'll retcon that before it gets a turn. Feel free to attack the other ones.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yup. Argenti's force damage should have done in Swarm2. I knew that when I first read the post, but forgot about it when I resolved it. I'll retcon that before it gets a turn. Feel free to attack the other ones.



Ethian will position himself to catch the two remaining swarms if possible


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Hey, I learned a new trick: I'm gonna put all your spell save dcs in your status bars.

Save me looking it up: What's your spell save dc?


----------



## Leatherhead (May 3, 2022)

Argenti has a DC of 14.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 3, 2022)

Also, is the earth loose enough for Argenti to excavate with _Mold Earth?_

I'm trying to avoid using it too much in the cave, but it seems like this might be a place explicitly set aside for digging.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Also, is the earth loose enough for Argenti to excavate with _Mold Earth?_
> 
> I'm trying to avoid using it too much in the cave, but it seems like this might be a place explicitly set aside for digging.





Spoiler: Argenti



She can mold it, but it seems unstable. Could bring the whole thing down 8f she's not careful.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 3, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hey, I learned a new trick: I'm gonna put all your spell save dcs in your status bars.
> 
> Save me looking it up: What's your spell save dc?



I normally include it in my posts when casting spells, but Ethian Spell Save DC is 14.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke Heya, I'm confused at the moment as to where the last posts were referencing.  We originally took the right-fork northern tunnel straight to the dead-end cave-in (that also had the moss-covered tunnel on its right), dug the cave-in a bit, then we went back to the previous fork and took the left tunnel, yes?  And that eventually dead-ended at the chamber with the bore-holes?

Thus the only path we haven't gone down is the one with the moss, the one off of the cave-in tunnel?

(Any chance of a quick re-reveal of the mine map showing off where we've now been just for clarity's sake?  Thanks!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Sure, I put a map in the IC. I'm glad you asked - I had thought it was clear.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

In fact, because it's the only real way forward, I'm gonna move us along to show you your next choices.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

I decided in the end that because there were meenlocks all around that would try to pick you off one-by-one, that it would be easier on us all to run it all at once. To add to the already a little confusing scenario these six-second rounds are probably not actually taking place all at once (Crock Jon is earliest, etc) though probably within a minute or two of each other. I just wanted to run it at once, rather than one-by-one.

In case anyone is wondering, I rolled a stealth check for the meenlock that cut the rope. It got a 25, which blows away anyone's passive perception, so I figured no one noticed when it happened. They're sneaky buggers. Besides, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 19, 2022)

So, Argenti failed her fear save. 
Wisdom Save: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5

But I'm not entirely sure what she is afraid of, considering she can't actually see any of the Meenlocks right now. This moss is blocking her LOS, hah.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> So, Argenti failed her fear save.
> Wisdom Save: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
> 
> But I'm not entirely sure what she is afraid of, considering she can't actually see any of the Meenlocks right now. This moss is blocking her LOS, hah.



Haw! Let's see... Meenlock says "Anyone who starts their turn within 10 feet of a Meelock must succeed on a dc11 Wisdom saving throw or be *frightened* until the start of their next turn." and frightened says "1) A frightened creature has disadvantage on ability checks and attack rolls while the source of its fear is within line of sight. 2) The creature can't willingly move closer to the source of its fear."

So she doesn't have the first point, but she does have the second.

I guess even _she_ doesn't know quite what she's frightened of. Maybe _not_ being able to see what's out there, when everyone is calling out that _something_ is there, is just as frightening as being able to see them. Besides, the moss is probably also making her feel claustrophobic, which is not something she's used to feeling (seeing as she's happy to be contained in an amulet!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Oh, @DEFCON 1 Hawthorne needs to roll the fear-save too!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2022)

Done!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 23, 2022)

Hey I went away for a long weekend and will be back on Wednesday. @FitzTheRuke you can run my PC until I get back.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 5, 2022)

It's a bit funny, I just got up to the Meenlock section of my book report, and it reminded me I have to kill a few of them in this game still.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 13, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke 
Cairns readied action didn't trigger because neither of the stated things happened? Argenti moved Ethian, but neither he nor the meenlock snapped out of their paralysis? And of course, I didn't think to specify Argenti moving Ethian as a trigger


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke
> Cairns readied action didn't trigger because neither of the stated things happened? Argenti moved Ethian, but neither he nor the meenlock snapped out of their paralysis? And of course, I didn't think to specify Argenti moving Ethian as a trigger



I'm not quite that strict with triggers. If you want to bash the meenlock, bash'im.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not quite that strict with triggers. If you want to bash the meenlock, bash'im.



I did, it is 10 damage (already in the original post)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

I rolled randomly to see what direction Crock Jon would go, and he finally had some luck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't know if it's spell checkers or just a common mistake but people keep calling Cairn "Carin". A cairn is a pile of stones, and our PC's name. A Carin is a mean slang for an entitled white woman. (Though usually spelled Karen). Let's call him by his name!

Note: Though I'm not kidding, I do mean for this post to be taken somewhat light heartedly!


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 7, 2022)

Spellcheckers are my nemesis.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 13, 2022)

We are (very slowly, to be fair) getting near the end of this adventure. Which is good, I think. I am starting to think about what I might want to run next. I'm going to start a thread about it, and you are all welcome (and encouraged) to chime in there, if you have an opinion on the subject (and/or want to be involved).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m really enjoying this game, and would definitely throw my hat in the ring for the next one. FYI, I tend to miss the posts for the new games, so I’d appreciate it if you could ping me so I can be there from the start. You can basically assume that I’m in ;-) (and the next character I’d like to try is an ache knight).
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

As we are nearing the end of this adventure, I'd like to ask that everyone pick up the pace to at least two posts a week, if possible. Let's get it done!

I'd like to run a sequel some day. I love the characters, even if I wasn't too happy with the adventure as written.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2022)

I like Cairn - although this was a quick one - you could keep the characters and simply go with unrelated short adventures as Ethian brings new jobs...


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 15, 2022)

Argenti could make it into the tunnel to back up Ethan. She doesn't suffer from difficult terrain from rocks and stones.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Argenti could make it into the tunnel to back up Ethan. She doesn't suffer from difficult terrain from rocks and stones.




And the moss is probably crushed enough by rocks to no longer count!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Do all we have left is this one remaining meenlock to kill before we've cleared the mines?  Can we just take care of this quickly and then we can wrap everything up?  The adventure is almost done, yes?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah, that is about the size of it. When I get a second, I will post a map and roll the round, but if anyone hasn't gone yet, feel free to attack the Meenlock (Crock Jon has mentioned, I believe, that it has appeared somewhere in the moss behind him.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 1, 2023)

I apologize if everyone has kind of moved on from this game. It was my intention to have it done by now, but I kind of felt that it needed a slightly grander finale than it had. Maybe I was wrong about that and should have just ended it. Feel free to give me feedback on that. 

But as it stands, I have posted one last little combat, to try out one of @Nixlord 's monsters from Monster Manual Expanded II (GM's guild) and give us a send-off

@DEFCON 1 ; @VLAD the Destroyer ; @Steve Gorak (I'm not sure each of you are still watching the IC thread or not). 

Let me know if you'd rather not, and I'll rush it to a close.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm still here and will post shortly. Just busy with the holidays.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 2, 2023)

No map?
Also, would being large prevent restrained condition of the pools?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2023)

Neurotic said:


> No map?
> Also, would being large prevent restrained condition of the pools?




Map is fixed now. You can have advantage on any checks to avoid the pools while large.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 2, 2023)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Map is fixed now. You can have advantage on any checks to avoid the pools while large.



Please roll a save for the elder, it is important for attack with the advantage since I rolled very poorly (I would leave re-rolls to you, but since you're online....)


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 2, 2023)

It's even worse, I failed the save, so my attacks have disadvantage UNLESS elder fails its wis save so I get advantage


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey @FitzTheRuke!

I'm still here, just shaking off the holiday stupor!

I'm glad there will be a finale for this game. I'll post shortly.
Cheers,

SG


----------

